# B2 Reverb



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 10, 2012)

Just in case this has slipped under your Radar, from the creative minds that produced Aether and Breeze... jaw dropping!

http://2caudio.com/products/b2


----------



## Blakus (Aug 10, 2012)

I was trying to figure out what this product was exactly, and how useful it would be in an orchestral mockup setting. I own both Aether and Breeze and love them. From the demos it sounds like more of a sound design reverb?


----------



## Consona (Aug 11, 2012)

I was about to buy QL Spaces and now this. Aether and Breeze sound somewhat cold to me, maybe this one is better in this regard.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I just bought this as I could get it for $99 because of the previous products I've bought.

So far, I'm really loving it! It can get even closer to the Lex sound than breeze could IMO. I'm actually having good results using it on Sample Modeling brass too! The dual engine does some pretty nice stuff. I'll post some examples soon.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a samplemodeling phrase I just made quickly to test the B2 verb.
All reverb on the brass is from one instance of B2.

http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/b2-rev ... ss-wet-dry

I don't know how to embed sorry, but I've made it downloadable for better quality.


----------



## windshore (Aug 11, 2012)

I bought it as well. I'd say it's unique feature is its ability to create ambience and decay that is very 3 dimensional. 

It makes you forget it's a plugin and has you start imagining what kind of venue you are in.

Total no-brainer... esp for the $.


----------



## windshore (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll throw a quick example up too. Sorry this isn't my best recording... one of those projects that had to be done in an hour or so....

It's a 30 sec cue, live woodwind quartet (overdubed) first with B2 set at 2C Med Hall, then repeated dry.

http://windshoremusic.com/demos/b2wetdry.aif

I know only one preset doesn't tell a whole lot and I wouldn't generally mix straight to only one verb, but I do like the sound.


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 11, 2012)

Blakus @ Sat Aug 11 said:


> Here's a samplemodeling phrase I just made quickly to test the B2 verb.
> All reverb on the brass is from one instance of B2.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/b2-rev ... ss-wet-dry
> ...



that sounds very promising! Great believable room sound to my ears.

Looked on their product site - WTF??? They provide a new plugin as 32-Bit only for Mac - no 64-Bit yet... Okay - bye bye B2... 

Marco


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 11, 2012)

Marco,

all of 2cAudio products will be 64 bit, I would think, if you have their products already, it might be a good idea to not miss on the current very reasonable upgrade pricing.

I know what you mean though! I am running B2 via bridge, and it is stable, but Hell knows, I look forward to 64 bit version of all, Aether, Breeze and B2.

Just a thought.

Best
Georg


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 11, 2012)

windshore @ Sat Aug 11 said:


> I bought it as well. I'd say it's unique feature is its ability to create ambience and decay that is very 3 dimensional.
> 
> It makes you forget it's a plugin and has you start imagining what kind of venue you are in.
> 
> Total no-brainer... esp for the $.


 =o 


Thanks man, I was struggling to find a good description, and you are right, there is a certain 3D quality to it, and in a way, it is a little bit like the Carl Zeiss lenses that I use in photography, while I don't do 3D, the prints have a certain well.... you know what I mean! LOL


----------



## adg21 (Aug 11, 2012)

windshore @ Sat Aug 11 said:


> Total no-brainer... esp for the $.


I wouldn't say it was unusually cheap. It sounds great though.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a fantastic Plug-In, here is a demo widget with some B2 experiments:
http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/s ... verb-plug/


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Simon,

yeah, it truly is a Masterpiece of a ...mhh... dual engine, non linear spatial processor... pheeeew.... >8o 

Is the wood disperser chromaphone?

Best
Georg


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 18, 2012)

G.R. Baumann @ Fri Aug 17 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> yeah, it truly is a Masterpiece of a ...mhh... dual engine, non linear spatial processor... pheeeew.... >8o
> 
> ...



Hi Georg,
No, that's real wood I recorded for a soundset of mine, hitting a plank with mallets irregularly.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 19, 2012)

8) :!:


----------



## Consona (Aug 20, 2012)

So would you guys recommend B2 over Spaces on orchestral material?


----------



## Blakus (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's another SM Brass test using only B2 reverb. First run through is with orchestra for context, then solo brass afterwards.

http://www.blakus.com/music/SMBrassContextTest.mp3


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 20, 2012)

This night was much too hot to find any sleep, so here is a Night Impro using sampled electric bass (Jaybass) processed with B2 Reverb:
http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/n ... s-meets-b2


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 20, 2012)

Consona @ Mon Aug 20 said:


> So would you guys recommend B2 over Spaces on orchestral material?



Simple Answer to your question : YES ! 

B2 is an amazing Algorithmic Reverb, and so much more customizable to your needs compared to any IR based Reverb, and that includes 'Spaces'.


----------



## quantum7 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just tried B2 with CS2 strings tonight and it was heaven to my ears. Just like I said on another forum, I may not use my previous favorite reverb, Spaces, again.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sampleconstruct @ 21.8.2012 said:


> This night was much too hot to find any sleep, so here is a Night Impro using sampled electric bass (Jaybass) processed with B2 Reverb:
> http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/n ... s-meets-b2


beautiful chill in the morning... great to listen to!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 20, 2012)

Saxer @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Sampleconstruct @ 21.8.2012 said:
> 
> 
> > This night was much too hot to find any sleep, so here is a Night Impro using sampled electric bass (Jaybass) processed with B2 Reverb:
> ...



Thank you


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 21, 2012)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> This night was much too hot to find any sleep, so here is a Night Impro using sampled electric bass (Jaybass) processed with B2 Reverb:
> http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/n ... s-meets-b2



Nice!


----------



## Consona (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. I've just bought it and it sounds fantastic. I didn't like sound of Aether (I don't know if anything changed after 1.5 update), Breeze and ValhallaRoom, but B2 is something really different to my ears.


----------



## TGV (Aug 21, 2012)

Very convincing on both the Bass and the Brass...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 21, 2012)

Consona @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Thank you for your responses. I've just bought it and it sounds fantastic. I didn't like sound of Aether (I don't know if anything changed after 1.5 update), Breeze and ValhallaRoom, but B2 is something really different to my ears.



You must have very expensive ears. :wink: 

Just kidding, naw, nothing wrong with that, reverb is a matter of taste. 

While I like all of those you mentioned, yes, B2 is a... dual engine non linear spatial... argh.... scratch that... it just sounds RIGHT! LOL 

Besides... what a creative and ingenious idea to put all this into a single plugin! Just saying, now that Andrew is not reading this, I would not want to push his vanity too far. :lol: 

Seriously though, I too find it truly amazing and certainly a great achievement from a software engineering perspective, I can not even begin to imagine....

B2 _-) =o


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 21, 2012)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> This night was much too hot to find any sleep, so here is a Night Impro using sampled electric bass (Jaybass) processed with B2 Reverb:
> http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/n ... s-meets-b2



You suck! :wink: 

NICE!!!!!!

It was raining yesterday, and after three hours walk on the beach I had blue hands, and my dog started complaining too and wanted home while you are roasting slowly medium to well done.

Everything sucks! :lol:


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 21, 2012)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Sampleconstruct @ Tue Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> > This night was much too hot to find any sleep, so here is a Night Impro using sampled electric bass (Jaybass) processed with B2 Reverb:
> ...



ROFL _-)


----------



## Consona (Aug 21, 2012)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Consona @ Tue Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your responses. I've just bought it and it sounds fantastic. I didn't like sound of Aether (I don't know if anything changed after 1.5 update), Breeze and ValhallaRoom, but B2 is something really different to my ears.
> ...



I liked Valhalla Shimmer, but I needed more casual reverb too. B2 is all in one. Those FX presets in B2 are awesome. They are going to make an ambient music composer out of me. :D And I always thought it should be ok to not be able to change settings with QL Spaces, because those IR sound great, but after a little tweaking with faders on B2 main panel, it's priceless to have that option.

And yeah, I'm not saying some reverb is better than other, it is just a matter of taste, as you've mentioned.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

Sorry i'm late to the party...

Our friend Sean Beeson just provided us with some really EXCELLENT demos of B2 in use in orchestral scoring applications. Seems these might be interesting to the community here...

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-mix-se ... n-3-random

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-mix-se ... on-1-royal

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-mix-se ... on-2-light

Dry versions and variations with other presets as well as solo instruments are here (in order of most recently uploaded):

2CAudio's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Or you can use you or player/browser: 2CAudio - B2 | Fully Body. Maximum Attitude.


About Sean:
Award-winning media composer, Sean Beeson's music can be heard on film & television, and across all game platforms (XBOX-360, Nintendo Wii, Sony Playstation, and iPhone/Pad), with soundtracks recorded by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra and Moravian Philharmonic Orchestra, among others.

His music has been featured in film trailers, including Disney's "Alice in Wonderland" (Johnny Depp & Tim Burton), the 2007 musical film "Hairspray" with John Travolta, as well as TV shows on Fox & NBC.

With nearly 20 commissions already in 2012, Beeson composes primarily in the film and game industry. Having scored over 50 games & dozens of films, Sean's music has been viewed online more than 4 million times on YouTube, 400,000+ times on SoundCloud, and was recently featured on National Public Radio (NPR). Winner of the Tampa Film Festival, Beeson's music has been nominated for multiple industry awards, including three G.A.N.G. Awards. Over 350 compositions are available to hear online at Sean Beeson | Composer for Media


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 21, 2012)

Frederick was also part of Beta, and provided us with this amazing example:

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/mix-frede ... ander-russ

o/~


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 21, 2012)

If anyone has any questions, I am happy to try to answer.

Manual is being completed now and will be online shortly...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 21, 2012)

Full info just for convenience:

*B2: Full Body. Maximum Attitude.*


We are very proud to introduce you to B2. B2 is the third child in our prodigious lineage of world-class reverbs and spatial processors. It was a ton of work, and we are very pleased with the results and think you will be too:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/b2

B2 is a modular dual-engine, non-linear spatial processor featuring built-in harmonic distortion and flexible dynamics. It is our most advanced plug-in to date and is capable of both mind-bending creative effects that defy classification as well as stunningly lush reverbs. Its modular design enables an almost infinite variety of sonic possibilities.

It has some really cool and unique features that we think you will love:

• Two identical and independent engines
• Pervasive non-linearity and controlled randomness providing unique character and excitement
• Non-linear distortion ranging from subtle saturation to extreme bit-crushing
• Parallel as well as serial and hybrid configurations via Cascade
• Modular design that gives limitless configurations and minimizes CPU usage
• Extreme range in density varying from a single delay to full white noise as well as complex & clustered IRs
• Two dynamics modules providing Gating, Ducking, Auto Gain, and more
• Well-designed and ergonomic GUI which organizes deep complexity into a simple and enjoyable workflow
• Huge number of novel and unique Damping and EQ filter types
• Complex and Extreme Stereo Modes
• Advanced Conservation of Energy scheme that maintains RMS levels when editing presets
• Comprehensive Factory Presets and Preset Browser
• Engine Templates to facilitate preset design
• Ability to load Breeze presets as Engine Presets
• Dynamics sub-preset system that is distinct from engine presets to allow mix-and-match preset creation
• 2x & 4x Oversampling
• Double Precision 64bit DSP
• Band-limited Interpolation
• Proprietary Spectral Modulation
• Variable Quality Modes
• Extreme Off-line Render Modes
• 64bit Host/OS Support on Windows (forthcoming on OSX)
• Optional global saturation and soft-limiting for added character and color

For those of you who are numerically minded, B2 sports some pretty darn impressive stats. First let's talk presets.

1,141 Total Factory Resources including:

672 Factory Presets in 25 classes
96 Dynamics Presets in 7 classes
54 Engine Templates in 8 classes
319 Engine Presets in 12 classes from Breeze 1.1

Presets are a great starting point, but once you become more familiar with B2's workflow you will want to take note of the immense number of modular options it offers making it undoubtedly one of the most versatile spatial processors on the market:

2 identical and completely independent engines
36 damping and 30 EQ filter choices
33 Attitude types with 4 different routings
4 Density modes and 12 Contour modes
2 Modulation modes and 3 Modulation densities
4 Dynamics modes and 4 Dynamics routings
Amount of inspiration and enjoyment: priceless

Please see the web listing above for full details and explanations of all the exciting new features. There are a ton of details to digest.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 21, 2012)

Regarding the question about Into pricing etc:

*Deals: Save And Save Alike On New Faces and Old Friends*


Have fifty bucks on us in August! All 2CAudio products have special pricing in the month of August. From August 01, 2012 to September 01, 2012 the following pricing is active:

B2 Introductory Pricing: $199.95. (Save $50)

End of Summer, Count Down to 64bit OSX formats Special:

Aether: $199.95. (Save $50)
Breeze: $99.95 (Save $50)
The Perfect Storm 2.0 $449.95 ( Save $50)

Existing Aether or Breeze customers can get an additional $50 off these prices during August. ($50 Cross-grade discount is permanent, only the intro/end of summer discount expires. ) 

Use coupon code: *B2_Crossgrade* if you qualify.

Perfect Storm 1.0 Customers and customers who have purchased (Aether + Aether Expansions + Breeze) separately may upgrade to Perfect Storm 2.0 for $99.95 during the intro period which ends Sept 01, 2012, or $149.95 thereafter. Details are here:

http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=95 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=95)


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Andrew,

Thanks for developing B2 it's a game changer as far as algorithmic reverb plug-ins go. The best I have used so far. o=? 

It would be very cool, and helpful to have some video presentations/tutorials showing B2 in action, and how to best edit it for various reverb applications. 

Congratulations, and Many Thanks Again for this wonderful Reverb,

Muziksculp


----------



## benmrx (Aug 21, 2012)

I was 'this' close to purchasing Spaces..... I know B2 is an Algo and Spaces is Convo but the end result I'm looking for is an affordable reverb for orchestral mockups..., and these new demos are pretty outstanding. The examples that Blakus posted also sounds great IMO...., it's also making me take another look at the Sample Modeling French Horn! 

Amazing job on this one.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds great ! I wonder how close to a Bricasti we're getting?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 22, 2012)

Crossfading Halls 1

http://soundcloud.com/oceanviewstudio/2caudio-b2-crossfading-halls-1


----------



## shakuman (Aug 22, 2012)

Blakus @ Sat Aug 11 said:


> Well I just bought this as I could get it for $99 because of the previous products I've bought.



Hi Blakus..
Are you sure you bought B2 for 99$! I own all 2CAUDIO plugins but I bought B2 for 149.95$ this price after I entered the crossgrade code. >8o


----------



## Resoded (Aug 22, 2012)

This reverb seems really interesting, I wonder how it compares to QL Spaces. Spaces for example has true stereo patches that are instrument specific so I use one instance of Spaces for each instrument, but I guess B2 is better off placed on the master channel rather than having one instance for each instrument? Correct?

I read the topic on gearslutz and found it confusing weather I need multiple instances to simulate locations in the room or if one instance with one preset takes care of that itself.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a cheaper cross grade option if you have bought their extra preset packs as well. It's 149 if you haven't bought these. 

And one instance of the plugin with one preset can simulate locations in the room, because of the dual engine (at least I think that's the reason)


----------



## playz123 (Aug 22, 2012)

Andrew, since there are currently no 64 bit versions of your software for Mac users, when you finally do release them will you be taking into consideration the fact that Mac users have been left behind for awhile and offer us these discounts at that time? I own Aether and used it quite a lot for awhile, but since moving to a 64 bit o/s etc. have set it aside. A 64 bit version of Aether was mentioned over a year ago, but still hasn't materialized. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 22, 2012)

It's a beautiful thing to be able to use something you created in the real world, and have a chance to forget about all the complex technical details and just simply enjoy the emotional environments it helps creates... Creatively I guess I am reasonably well known for freaky sound-design and futuristic things, but sometimes it's just great to get back to song-writing...

Check this one out:

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-mix-an ... ter-ft-sia


I hope it is not arrogant or boastful to say, but holly s**t B2 sounds good to me in this context... I say this as a musician and happy user myself... I used four instances here...

(As we were developing B2, I remember somewhere around build 75 or so, something happened, and we are not quite sure what, where it just started sounding magical... Something happened serendipitously at that point in the tuning of the alg... we can analyze the specifics of the tuning, which I mostly designed myself, and we can get real geeky and analytical, but ultimately there is just something that works in it... we are not 100% quite sure how it happened to be perfectly honest... Making an algo verb is part science and part art. Our science is pretty impeccable. But sometimes the art is even more important... It's a balance between skill and luck... And I think we got very lucky in this regard with this one.)


2CAudio: manufacturing Joy (and sometimes pain) by way of code. TM


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 22, 2012)

...and here is the end of the song:

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-mix-an ... r-ft-sia-1

Here we can hear more of B2 as well...


----------



## Sean Beeson (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been using B2 here for about a week and have been integrating it into my template. B2 is quite different, unique, and flexible. Definitely worth the $ imo.

It can create a sense of depth without saturating frequencies, a sense of space without creating ringiness or sounding synthetic, and a rich tail, or a light tail, or a clear tail. Truly a lot of options.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 23, 2012)

Working on the manual...

Here is some info meanwhile:

http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... ration.png

This is how the optional global saturation/limiter works...

The graph shows settings if the ceiling is 0dB... 0dB = 100% = 1.0 in this graph. Input is the X axis, output is the Y axis like a waves-haping transfer function.

You can see the softer curves, are well, softer... Softer curves will generate fewer high harmonics. They have a more gentle distortion characteristic. However, because of the wide/soft "knee" they will start the color the input signal at levels that are father away (lower) than the the harder models.

The hard-clip model for example will not really add any distortion right up to the ceiling level. But if you go over the ceiling you will get abrupt and fairly harsh clipping which will contain many high frequency harmonics which will result in aliasing etc.

..but if you use a softer model, you will get some mild distortion starting 6 12 or 18 or more dB down from the ceiling...

A nice trick is to move the ceiling up into areas greater than 0dBFS to losely emulate what might happen in the analog world. If we put the ceiling at +6dB or +12dB for example we can allow signals to go over 0dB but as they do they will get progressively distorted and never exceed the specified ceiling. But within the norminal opperating range of -inf to 0dBFS the curve will be closer to linear and thus it will have less distortion.

+12dB with Sat I or Sat II is a nice starting point to try if you would like some gentle and subtle color/character.

These same modes are also in the attitude menu, but here the attitude knob acts like a Drive value so you can push them to much more aggressive extremes for creative purposes if you like...

The difference between a medicine and a poison is only the dosage. :wink:

The global saturation/limiter is not designed to be a transparent limiter but rather as an extra tool to add another level of character and color if you wish...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 23, 2012)

playz123 @ Wed Aug 22 said:


> Andrew, since there are currently no 64 bit versions of your software for Mac users, when you finally do release them will you be taking into consideration the fact that Mac users have been left behind for awhile and offer us these discounts at that time? I own Aether and used it quite a lot for awhile, but since moving to a 64 bit o/s etc. have set it aside. A 64 bit version of Aether was mentioned over a year ago, but still hasn't materialized. Thanks.



Well we hope this will happen in September, so it is quite close.

We can think about this idea as things progress. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 23, 2012)

Sean Beeson @ Thu Aug 23 said:


> I have been using B2 here for about a week and have been integrating it into my template. B2 is quite different, unique, and flexible. Definitely worth the $ imo.
> 
> It can create a sense of depth without saturating frequencies, a sense of space without creating ringiness or sounding synthetic, and a rich tail, or a light tail, or a clear tail. Truly a lot of options.



Played with the demo and felt it is a "MUST-BUY" (although still 32 bit on Mac - but it sounds just pantwettingly great!)

Do you usually put it on the sum of your mix or do you also treat individual instruments/groups with the reverb? (your demos usually show a "dry" version and a "wet" version - so I suppose it was just put on top of the overall mix?)

thanks
Marco


----------



## Sam (Aug 24, 2012)

Purchased yesterday, great reverb - (but cpu killer with Sample Modeling full brass !!)

here is another example in orchestral context :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQMJSEmaBPQ


----------



## Blakus (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds great Sam! Did you use a preset for that?


----------



## playz123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ Thu Aug 23 said:


> playz123 @ Wed Aug 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, since there are currently no 64 bit versions of your software for Mac users, when you finally do release them will you be taking into consideration the fact that Mac users have been left behind for awhile and offer us these discounts at that time? I own Aether and used it quite a lot for awhile, but since moving to a 64 bit o/s etc. have set it aside. A 64 bit version of Aether was mentioned over a year ago, but still hasn't materialized. Thanks.
> ...



Thank you, Andrew, for the update, I look forward to the 64 bit Mac release, and will consider this product again as soon as it is available in that format. Cheers.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

preliminary manual online now:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... Manual.pdf

It is derived from the Breeze manual in structure and needs to be filled in more in various areas and may have some oversights. I will continue to improve it over the next couple weeks but I am traveling for a few days and wanted to get something to you guys now. Between this and questions/dialog here it should be a good start.

Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 24, 2012)

Sam @ Fri Aug 24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQMJSEmaBPQ



Very cool!!


----------



## Resoded (Aug 25, 2012)

Sam @ 24th August 2012 said:


> Purchased yesterday, great reverb - (but cpu killer with Sample Modeling full brass !!)
> 
> here is another example in orchestral context :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQMJSEmaBPQ



Sounds great! Yeah I've found the CPU hit to be quite large when using the more advanced scoring stage presets.



Blakus @ 24th August 2012 said:


> Sounds great Sam! Did you use a preset for that?



+1


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Aug 25, 2012)

jamwerks @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Sounds great ! I wonder how close to a Bricasti we're getting?



Have a listen:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F57513048&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Andreas,

Cool of you to take the time to post the examples. What do you think about the differences and similarities between the two reverbs (for acoustic music)? Since you have both, I'd be interested to hear your opinions.

Is B2 the best plug-in reverb for acoustic-samples?

On the example you posted, I still hear what seems to be a fairly big difference of the verb, how it (M7) blends with the signal in a natural way. Of course the Bricasti does cost more than 10 times that of the plug !!


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Aug 25, 2012)

I really only played around with the B2 for about half an hour (as I only have the demo) to see how it compares to the Bricasti. My opinion is that the quality of the Reverb clearly differs from the Bricasti which has a far superior tone but on the other hand the Plugin appears to be very easily customizable what makes it highly usable for sound design purposes and quick changes.


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,

this is a little extreme test with a b2 reverb preset called "Space Theatre" - very cool for sound design stuff, I think 


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F57528977&secret_url=false[/flash]


Marco


----------



## Resoded (Aug 25, 2012)

Hmm, the reverb causes a "serious problem" in cubase 6.0.7 and crashes. Anyone having any issues with this?

And how large is the CPU hit for you guys? If I open two instances of B2 on an empty project each with the scoring stage preset, I'm pretty much maxing out my cpu. Even though nothing is happening except for the two instances of B2. Putting one instance of B2 on my master channel on a full project caused major pops and clicks, no matter what buffer size.

I'm surprised since I have an intel i7 3.04 ghz, 24 gb ramm everything in 64 bit and a RME babyface soundcard (and all drivers updated). Is this plugin really too heavy for an i7? :?


----------



## _taylor (Aug 25, 2012)

Resoded @ Sat Aug 25 said:


> Hmm, the reverb causes a "serious problem" in cubase 6.0.7 and crashes. Anyone having any issues with this?
> 
> And how large is the CPU hit for you guys? If I open two instances of B2 on an empty project each with the scoring stage preset, I'm pretty much maxing out my cpu. Even though nothing is happening except for the two instances of B2. Putting one instance of B2 on my master channel on a full project caused major pops and clicks, no matter what buffer size.
> 
> I'm surprised since I have an intel i7 3.04 ghz, 24 gb ramm everything in 64 bit and a RME babyface soundcard (and all drivers updated). Is this plugin really too heavy for an i7? :?




All good here in 6.5. Under the preferences see to make sure you use 1x oversampling for real time and 4 x for export. Maybe this will help. 

Loving B2 btw! Great work!


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 25, 2012)

Resoded @ Sat Aug 25 said:


> Hmm, the reverb causes a "serious problem" in cubase 6.0.7 and crashes. Anyone having any issues with this?
> 
> And how large is the CPU hit for you guys? If I open two instances of B2 on an empty project each with the scoring stage preset, I'm pretty much maxing out my cpu. Even though nothing is happening except for the two instances of B2. Putting one instance of B2 on my master channel on a full project caused major pops and clicks, no matter what buffer size.
> 
> I'm surprised since I have an intel i7 3.04 ghz, 24 gb ramm everything in 64 bit and a RME babyface soundcard (and all drivers updated). Is this plugin really too heavy for an i7? :?



The "Scoring Stage" presets seem to be very CPU heavy. I'm experiencing problems here, too, when I use more than two of them at once in a project. (Mac Pro 8 core (@2.26 GHz), 24 GB RAM, Apogee Duet 2, Logic 9) Have my instances set to 1 x oversampling...

Marco


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 25, 2012)

marcotronic @ Sat Aug 25 said:


> Resoded @ Sat Aug 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, the reverb causes a "serious problem" in cubase 6.0.7 and crashes. Anyone having any issues with this?
> ...



CPu usage in B2 varries drastically depending on preset. It depends on (in order of importance):

0) single vs dual engine
1) current oversampling ratio
2) density/diffusion mode (nano, lo, hi, xtrm: each is roughly 2x as heavy as the previously)
3) modulation density mode (lo, med, hi)
4) density knob (negative values use less CPU)
5) attitude (some choices are heavier than others)
6) dynamics processing on/off
7) eq and damp filter choices

Xtrm density/diffusion mode is quite heavy on the CPU. Particualrly with oversampling. If you want to use it I recommend setting modulation density to med or lo to compensate. 

Of course when various parameters are in the disabled state they consume no CPU power so this is a factor as well. 

The range between min and max CPU usage is quite drastic. It might even approach 100:1 or so... More is not always better. Use your ears before just setting everything to max. 

More details later when I am not writing from an iPhone.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all, 

Quick update: 

The first month of B2 has gone exceptionally well. The feedback has ben overwhelmingly positive and we are very honored to read all of the various comments you guys have written such as: 

http://www.2caudio.com/products/b2#Reviews 

Several people have requested we keep the promo pricing active a little while longer, while we are still working on 64-bit OSX support. To thank for you guys for such a positive response we have decided to do this and keep the promo pricing active for another two weeks. The promo pricing will remain active until/through Sept 15, 2012. Thanks for the suggestion. 

This gives everyone approximately two more weeks to join the family... We hope the rest of you all will join us... 

Meanwhile I will start posting some more advanced tips and tricks etc.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 2, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ 2nd September 2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick update:
> 
> ...



Do you guys have any news on the win Cubase 64 crash bug on full templates?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 4, 2012)

Resoded @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> Do you guys have any news on the win Cubase 64 crash bug on full templates?



Can you remind of the the specific issue? Can you post specific reproduce steps here? Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Resoded (Sep 4, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ 5th September 2012 said:


> Resoded @ Sun Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys have any news on the win Cubase 64 crash bug on full templates?
> ...



Windows 7 Professional 64 bit, Cubase 6.0.7 64 bit. Opening the plugin on an empty/new project works fine. Opening the plugin (no matter if it's on the master, the fx track or anywhere else) on a full template/saved project results in a "serious issue" crash.

I double checked this with Steinberg and they have the same issue with the plugin. They said that the crash is a major one so Cubase doesn't have time to create a crash log.


----------



## dfhagai (Sep 5, 2012)

Same here...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 5, 2012)

Can you guys list what is in your template projects?

anyone else?


----------



## Resoded (Sep 5, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ 5th September 2012 said:


> Can you guys list what is in your template projects?
> 
> anyone else?



12 instances of Kontakt and one with PLAY containing:

Adagio Violins
LASS Viola
LASS Cello
LASS Double Bass
Cinebrass
Cinewinds
Spitfire Percussion
Alicias keys piano
Epic percussion

Then around 7-8 instances of east west Spaces, and one instance of Ozone 5.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks. If you remove one item from your template, save it as a temp file, then try to insert B2, do you still have the issue?

If yes, what if you revert to the full template and remove a different item? Is it still an issue?

If no, what if you start a new template with ONLY this one item, and then load B2, is it an issue?

We are looking to see if there is an issue between B2 and one of these third party plugs. We don't have all of the items you list here, so if you could try this for us, it would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 6, 2012)

Is it too early for Halloween?

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-mix-scoring-horror


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 6, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-ambient-andrew-souter

Dry source is a pure sine wave synth playing some evolving chord structures...

B2 preset is "Special Effects | FX 3 Mystical | Adrift"...

...edited slightly to add some Attitude/Distortion to both A and B engines...


----------



## Blakus (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's a Sample Modeling Brass demo again using only B2. (I recommend downloading!)
http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/superm ... e-modeling

Here's the dry brass if anyone wishes to play around with it. Also shows how much the verb is actually doing.
http://blakus.com/music/SuperManSMDRY.mp3


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 7, 2012)

While working on currently finalizing the manual I realized we still get a few questions via email such as:

So what exactly is B2?
What makes it special?
What makes it different than Aether?
etc.

In the manual I have just put a "B2 Concept" section. This summaries the answer to the above questions fairly well I think. Most of this text is already on the web, but perhaps a slightly more concise and better organized version is helpful, so I will paste it here too:



> B2 is a modular dual-engine, non-linear spatial processor featuring built-in harmonic distortion and flexible dynamics. It is our most advanced plug-in to date and is capable of both mind-bending creative effects that defy classification as well as stunningly lush reverbs. Its modular design enables an almost infinite variety of sonic possibilities.
> 
> B2 is modular in design. Its anything-goes, science-experiment-esque modus operandi is in some ways more in line with the design of the great modular analog synthesizers of the past than it is with more traditional reverb designs such as Aether. It currently offers 36 damping and 30 EQ filter choices, 33 Attitude types with 4 different routings, 4 Density modes, 12 Contour modes, 2 Modulation modes, 3 Modulation densities, 4 Dynamics modes, 4 Dynamics routings, 2 special spatial modes, and 4 delay feedback/Time modes. We implore those curious at heart to try everything and anything. Of course the modular design also offers opportunities to improve efficiency and save CPU cycles. CPU usage in B2 varies drastically depending on the various modes selected as well as which modules are enabled, and current quality settings. Moreover B2's modular design was conceived specifically to facilitate future enhancements and features.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 10, 2012)

I just uploaded a first zip to the patchpool server containing 15 presets for B2. You can find these at the top of the "various fx"-page.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 11, 2012)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> I just uploaded a first zip to the patchpool server containing 15 presets for B2. You can find these at the top of the "various fx"-page.



Kewl.... Thanks Simon!


----------



## windshore (Sep 11, 2012)

I know some of you have, - but wish you all would post what preset you used for your demos.... there are a lot to get familiar with!
B2 rocks!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 11, 2012)

Controversial thought of the day:



> Says the former senior UI designer at Apple, "I feel like [Apple] has concentrated too much on mimicking the visual skeuomorphic approach rather than concentrating on the actual functionality." For example, in iOS 6, the latest version of Apple's mobile operating system, Forstall recently demoed an animated paper shredder, which will be used to delete e-tickets and coupons. How many iPhone users have ever actually seen a paper shredder in real life? Is it necessary? Or just visual masturbation? "To me, it's lipstick on a pig," says the source intimately familiar with Apple's design process. "There's no need to add glitter if the product can stand on its own.



from: http://www.macrumors.com/2012/09/11/app ... morphisms/

Personally I prefer to avoid "lipstick on a pig" and dislike faux screws on GUIs etc. However I am not opposed to tasteful 3D modeling of design elements so long as there is an inherent functional and/or aesthetic value added by such design choices... I personally like the mixed 2D/3D aesthetic that hints at physicality but is not limited by it. As if M.C. Escher were to do GUI design... :!:



BTW, only 4 more days of our various intro/summer promos... Deadline will not be extended again. You snooze, you loose... :wink:


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 11, 2012)

OT:

Andrew,

I am biased when it comes to Escher, having said that, the downfall of an empire has many interesting facets. When the announcement of a new iPhone is used to falsify the future outlook of the entire U.S. economy, raising false expectations by short lived gains in a time of unsurmountable fraudulent and odious global debts, it makes me grin in 4D, or was it 4K? :lol: 

Main data comes from BIS (Bank for international settlements) and fwiw, which is not a lot, but this outstanding info graphic was also quoted on sources like the Financial Times Germany.

http://demonocracy.info/infographics/usa/derivatives/bank_exposure.html

more jaw droppers here:

http://demonocracy.info/

Resolution is a place on the U.S. Virgin Island, resolutions are a somewhat different requirement in the global policy debate, which is not a debate anymore really, but a coup d'état in it's final stage.

As this Investment Banker said in the foreword to the Club Of Rome 2052 report, '_The triumph of the financial capitalist industry is the downfall of the west_', yeah well, I am afraid so, and beyond doubts Escher would have created a most amazing woodcut on that subject.

Best
Georg

P.S. Concerning B2 in a host like Logic... when I stop a track that runs B2 on a send, and play back from the beginning, the reverbs last action will feed into the new start of the track. In other words, stopping the playback of Logic and start from the beginning does not "empty the buffer?" - Not sure how to say that - would that be correct?


----------



## playz123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> BTW, only 4 more days of our various intro/summer promos... Deadline will not be extended again. You snooze, you loose... :wink:



Noted, but are your plug-ins like B2 64 bit for Mac yet...or will they be by the 15th??


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 12, 2012)

> Noted, but are your plug-ins like B2 64 bit for Mac yet...or will they be by the 15th??



I understand... Prob not quite by the 15th, but this is exactly what we are working on... Maybe another week or two or so after the 15th...


----------



## JT3_Jon (Sep 12, 2012)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> OT:
> P.S. Concerning B2 in a host like Logic... when I stop a track that runs B2 on a send, and play back from the beginning, the reverbs last action will feed into the new start of the track. In other words, stopping the playback of Logic and start from the beginning does not "empty the buffer?" - Not sure how to say that - would that be correct?



This is a Logic issue I've experienced in the past with other reverbs, but they all eventually came out with updates that fixed the problem. Hopefully 2CAudio will do so as well?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 12, 2012)

we'll take a look.

Does the "Report Tails" preference have any effect on this behavior for you guys?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 12, 2012)

Another ambient example using Attitude and Cascade to get complex and subtle distortions in the reverberant field...

http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-ambien ... w-souter-1


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 14, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> we'll take a look.
> 
> Does the "Report Tails" preference have any effect on this behavior for you guys?



Thanks JT3_Jon.

No Andrew, I just tried it, and regardless reporting on or not, behavior is the same.

Having said that, just to be sure, do I need to reload B2 when I change this setting.


----------



## windshore (Sep 14, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ 9/12/2012 said:


> Another ambient example using Attitude and Cascade to get complex and subtle distortions in the reverberant field...
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-ambien ... w-souter-1



Hey Andrew, are you manipulating B2 in realtime here or is the morphing automatically happening? (Also - what was the sound source?)


----------



## Saxer (Sep 15, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ 12.9.2012 said:


> > Noted, but are your plug-ins like B2 64 bit for Mac yet...or will they be by the 15th??
> 
> 
> 
> I understand... Prob not quite by the 15th, but this is exactly what we are working on... Maybe another week or two or so after the 15th...


i purchased B2 a few weeks ago after listening to the demos and reading the enthusiastic posts here... but i will actually install it not before it's updated to 64 bit. so hurry up guys =o


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 15, 2012)

windshore @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Hey Andrew, are you manipulating B2 in realtime here or is the morphing automatically happening? (Also - what was the sound source?)




The "morphing" is happening in the sound source. B2 is not being automated here, but it is 100% wet.

The sound source comes from something else we are working on...


----------



## Hanu_H (Sep 18, 2012)

Resoded @ Wed Sep 05 said:


> Windows 7 Professional 64 bit, Cubase 6.0.7 64 bit. Opening the plugin on an empty/new project works fine. Opening the plugin (no matter if it's on the master, the fx track or anywhere else) on a full template/saved project results in a "serious issue" crash.


Having the same problem with Win 7 64-bit, Cubase 5. It corrupts the project file and won't save it. It also gave me a memory failure report. Works fine with my VSL SE Woodwinds template, but bigger ones won't work. B2 is only reverb in use.

Edit: I found out that if I leave Ozone out I can open one instance of B2. Maybe it's a place to start with this???


----------



## Hanu_H (Sep 18, 2012)

Any news on this problem? Should I contact their support?


----------



## Resoded (Sep 18, 2012)

Hanu_H @ 19th September 2012 said:


> Any news on this problem? Should I contact their support?



It couldn't hurt, though I've already contacted their support and talked to Dennis. I contacted Steinberg as well and they confirmed that there is a major problem with the plug in since Cubase crashes before it has time to create a crash log. I notified Dennis and haven't heard from him since, so I'm not sure if they are working on this or not.

Hope they fix this soon, I'm dying to try this plug in on my template.

On a side note, Andrew, I haven't had time yet to remove products from the template and see if something else is causing the problem.


----------



## Hanu_H (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I should do it. I just thought that Andrew would chime in here...I tried the B2 on my LASS Div template also and it crashed. There's nothing else open, only LASS with all sections and when I add the B2, it crashes. Hopefully this gets sorted fast, I bought it to use it in a project I am working on and now I can't use it. So money well spent...:(


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 19, 2012)

So far - this maybe one of the best purchases I have made this year. Love it. Well done.


----------



## Blakus (Sep 19, 2012)

Have to say I agree. I am still amazed at how great it is. Has replaced ALL other reverbs in my template for all uses.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's good. Real good. Useful in a lot of different settings. 

While not going quite as far as Blakus' comments, it's making a big difference in my template and is doing some things that none of my other reverbs can do. Using Blakus' B2 treatment on Sample Modeling brass was a delightful surprise. 

I look forward to trying it on Vienna Dimension Strings' violins whenever I can get it downloaded. In the next few weeks want to try MIR/MIRacle, SPAT, B2, hardware reverbs and combinations thereof. 

I wish Andrew all the best for providing this great tool. Looking forward to finding even more uses for it. 

.


----------



## artinro (Sep 19, 2012)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Using Blakus' B2 treatment on Sample Modeling brass was a delightful surprise.
> 
> .



+1, it really sounds great on Blakus' examples!

Blakus, if you're up for it, I'd love to know what B2 settings (presets etc...) you found worked best with Sample Modeling and if you did any additional processing to SM before running it through B2. 

Great sounding reverb for many situations!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 19, 2012)

artinro @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Jack Weaver @ Wed Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Using Blakus' B2 treatment on Sample Modeling brass was a delightful surprise.
> ...




+1 for me on this as I am NOW giving SERIOUS consideration to SM Brass (largely because of Blakus' examples and the B2 verb/ER)


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 19, 2012)

Whoa. Just downloaded the demo and tried it on my current master. Speechless. I've been in love with Breeze since it came out and didn't think it could get any better outside of the Lex bundle or a Bricasti.

B2 just jumped to the front of the line for me as far as ITB 'verbs. Crap, that means I gotta cough up the dough...

WELL done Andrew & Co.!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 19, 2012)

artinro asked:


> Blakus, if you're up for it, I'd love to know what B2 settings (presets etc...) you found worked best with Sample Modeling and if you did any additional processing to SM before running it through B2.


Go to Blakus.com and watch Tutorial 3 starting at 10:00 minutes. He covers it all there. He shows you everything in the minutest detail including how to create the custom preset for the B2 insert. Blakus' sound is much better than the sound of any of the demos on the Sample Modeling website. 

It pretty much seems that anyone purchasing Sample Modeling brass instruments needs to figure in another $249 for B2. 

.


----------



## artinro (Sep 19, 2012)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> artinro asked:
> 
> 
> > Blakus, if you're up for it, I'd love to know what B2 settings (presets etc...) you found worked best with Sample Modeling and if you did any additional processing to SM before running it through B2.
> ...




Thanks for pointing us in that direction Jack...most appreciated.

And a warm thank you to Blakus for his tutorial.

Cheers!


----------



## Blakus (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys,
I have to reiterate that all the credit for the B2 Algorithm I demonstrate in this video should go to Sam from this forum who so kindly shared his methods. He has done so many marvellous things with Sample Modeling brass and if it weren't for him I wouldn't have even pursued the SM route as much as I have. (At least for orchestral purposes!) I would still like to know how he gets it to sound the way he does!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 19, 2012)

Blakus: Thanks so much for making this video!!! This is phenomenal material and very informative to a ton of people, myself included... :!: :!: *VERY GREAT STUFF!!* I've linked it in the other various forums as well...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 19, 2012)

Hanu_H @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Yeah I should do it. I just thought that Andrew would chime in here...I tried the B2 on my LASS Div template also and it crashed. There's nothing else open, only LASS with all sections and when I add the B2, it crashes. Hopefully this gets sorted fast, I bought it to use it in a project I am working on and now I can't use it. So money well spent...:(




So you say if you:

1) Start a new empty project
2) Add one instance of LASS as an instrument channel
3) Add B2 directly on this track

then you get:

4) Crash host

??

What is the host BTW? Cubase? Version? OS?

Anyone else get this result?

If we can get some kind of simple recipe like above, it should be very easy for us to correct any conflict. This is the kind of recipe we are looking for...

(We don't personally own the massively epic collection of scoring instruments that some of you have... So this is why we ask your help in detective work in tracking down any potential conflict with some element of your complex scoring templates. If we can target anything that might be incompatible for some strange reason, we can get it and thoroughly explore it ourselves.)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

The final, full detail manual is getting about done. Some questions where asked in another formum about manul items, and I pasted in some info from the final manaul. Maybe it is of interet to you guys here too.


I can't paste them here bc they are too long. So here are links to GS:

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8272525-post269.html
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8272531-post270.html
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8272533-post271.html
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8272536-post272.html


----------



## Resoded (Sep 19, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ 20th September 2012 said:


> Hanu_H @ Wed Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I should do it. I just thought that Andrew would chime in here...I tried the B2 on my LASS Div template also and it crashed. There's nothing else open, only LASS with all sections and when I add the B2, it crashes. Hopefully this gets sorted fast, I bought it to use it in a project I am working on and now I can't use it. So money well spent...:(
> ...



I'm pretty sure this problem is related to templates. In my case I use Windows 7 Professional 64 bit, Cubase 6.0.7 64 bit. B2 works together with the products, but only when added on a freshly created project. The crashing happens exclusively on templates for me.

I'll get back to Steinberg and ask them how they replicated the problem.


----------



## Hanu_H (Sep 19, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> So you say if you:
> 
> 1) Start a new empty project
> 2) Add one instance of LASS as an instrument channel
> ...


I sent all the information yesterday to your support guy Denis. Including Cubase crash log. But here's answers for your questions if it helps.

No it's a set up template with LASS only. Having all the articulations in a keyswitch with all the div and FC. I open the template and try to to insert B2 as a send effect so I could send it to my groups. I have 5 Kontakt instances open, I also tried with 4, the same thing happened. Theres also some random things going on. Sometimes I can open it and insert it, even play around with it, but when trying to save or close the project, it crashes. I am on Cubase 5.5.3, Win 7 64-bit.

I tried it for my VSL SE Woodwinds template and there it works perfectly. There I have one B2 as a send reverb(for hall) and one inserted directly into the group track to make the room.

-Hannes


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving B2.....BUT I've been having crashes with B2 and Cubase 6.5 64-bit. I still cannot figure out a pattern of what is happening, but all I know is that when B2 is introduced to a pre-existing project I start getting crashes every so often. I can make Cubase crash 90% of the time if I load B2 as an insert right below QL Spaces (I like to compare B2 with Spaces before I replace it in a project). 

Hopefully this glitch will be figured out.


----------



## rpmusic (Sep 22, 2012)

I have to say that after trying the demo out for a few days I purchased this morning...this is truly and amazing verb. I'm finding myself replacing my Waves and Spaces verbs without hesitation or regret.

The programability of this plug is outstanding and goes far beyond just being "another verb"...and at this price, it really is a steal.

I'm looking forward to the 64bit version that will make this a tough verb to beat - at any price! Well done, guys!!!


----------



## Hanu_H (Sep 25, 2012)

Any news about the Cubase crash???


----------



## Resoded (Sep 25, 2012)

Hanu_H @ 25th September 2012 said:


> Any news about the Cubase crash???



+1


----------



## dfhagai (Sep 25, 2012)

+2


----------



## Andrew Souter (Sep 25, 2012)

Please continue the detective work and provide exact reproduce recipes with the simplest scenarios possible like I gave an example of above. This helps us find whatever the conflict is. Please specify exact host version and OS as well.

Thanks. We are looking at it.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 30, 2012)

This Soundscape I made last night uses 1 engine in "only-attitude"-mode for all the distortion you hear and it is then cascaded into a longer space in the second engine. I really like the sound of the Attitudes and now often use a dedicated instance of B2 only for distortion/saturation, substituting and/or complementing my other distortion and saturation tools. So much to explore...

http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/u ... atmosphere


----------



## Saxer (Oct 5, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ 23.8.2012 said:


> playz123 @ Wed Aug 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, since there are currently no 64 bit versions of your software for Mac users, when you finally do release them will you be taking into consideration the fact that Mac users have been left behind for awhile and offer us these discounts at that time? I own Aether and used it quite a lot for awhile, but since moving to a 64 bit o/s etc. have set it aside. A 64 bit version of Aether was mentioned over a year ago, but still hasn't materialized. Thanks.
> ...



koff koff...


----------



## David Gosnell (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm curious about the workflow with B2.

Normally I try to even out the differences in recording environment between libraries by using differently set up ERs - then I apply a uniform tail (though maybe with differing 'close-mid-far' type microphone choices.

I've tried the B2 demo and love the sound - but can't quite get my head around how I would use it in a similar way. It doesn't seem logical to have the wetness of a combined Direct/ER/Tail applied to sample libraries recorded in anything from an anechoic chamber to the Sony Soundstage. Admittedly I haven't studied the comprehensive manual in detail, but the presets and GUI don't seem to offer a clear way to deal with these two elements individually.

Maybe I'm just not understanding the concept/philosophy properly?

Cheers,

David.


----------



## Carles (Oct 10, 2012)

I've tried the demo and I really liked it.

However the demo allows only a single instance so I'm unable to test my main concern, stability.

I feel I'm a strong candidate for crashes as I'm on Cubase 6.5 64bit/Windows7

Please, any news about the fix?
Any Cubase 6.5 64bit/Windows7 users having no problems at all?

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## kosi (Oct 12, 2012)

David Gosnell @ Sat Oct 06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious about the workflow with B2.
> 
> ...



Does this help ? (from the manual)

Feedback Disable (Time Special Feature Button) aka “ER Mode”

To the left of the Time label is the Feedback Disable Special Feature Button. When this button is engaged, feedback is disabled in the algorithm, and instead of obtaining a complex and diffusive reverb output from the engine, if effectively becomes a discrete multi-tap delay with no feedback. The Time knob and the Diffusion knob are disabled in this state, as both of these features are dependent on feedback to work. All other engine parameters retain their normal functionality.
This special state has several important uses:
• This mode can be considered as an Early Reflections mode, and it very useful to use the A Engine in this configuration while keeping the B Engine in the normal mode to achieve the ER + LR engine modality as popularized by Aether and other competitive products. Small sizes are particularly useful here.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 1, 2012)

Saxer @ Sat Oct 06 said:


> Andrew Souter @ 23.8.2012 said:
> 
> 
> > playz123 @ Wed Aug 22 said:
> ...



I'd be very interested in hearing how far along this 64 bit update for Mac is.. I've been waiting to use B2 for months now (purchased at release), but this is keeping me from using it...

Any news?


----------



## HDJK (Nov 1, 2012)

Since my setup doesn't play nice with 32bit plugins and I didn't feel like waiting anymore, I went ahead and purchased Spaces (as a resource friendlier alternative to Altiverb 7).

It's too bad, especially since Blakus' video I really wanted to get B2. It must be really hard to implement; Kush Audio has promised us the UBK-1 as 64bit plug for months, but still nothing.


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 1, 2012)

Mihkel @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> Saxer @ Sat Oct 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew Souter @ 23.8.2012 said:
> ...



same here! Using the 32-Bit Bridge in Logic is a major PITA and I have switched back to Spaces again in order to get a good 64 Bit reverb. B2 sounds awesome but waiting for the 64-Bit Mac version has been a bit long now - have also bought it at about release time...

Any news regarding this would be highly appreciated.

thanks
Marco


----------



## mark812 (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/product- ... rb-11.html


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't know what it is with 2C plugins and Cubase/Nuendo on W7 64, but something's not right.
I just gave up using Breeze after months of trying to make it play nice.
I wrapped it with JBridge, re-installed it many times.
It works for a few weeks and then one day, it crashes Nuendo/Cubase when trying to open up a project and stops working altogether.
Time and time again.
B2 crashes my sessions on a regular basis too.

I'm not buying any 2C products until there are fixes for Breeze and B2...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 1, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> I don't know what it is with 2C plugins and Cubase/Nuendo on W7 64, but something's not right.
> I just gave up using Breeze after months of trying to make it play nice.
> I wrapped it with JBridge, re-installed it many times.
> It works for a few weeks and then one day, it crashes Nuendo/Cubase when trying to open up a project and stops working altogether.
> ...




Bummer Patrick. Whilst I haven't had crashes I cannot load up more than one instance of B2 (CPU meter goes through the roof). It's frustrating because the halls are so good as are the fx patches (love to run both at the same time without hassle of bouncing/mix...bouncing/mix.)


(have a speedy 3.4 ghz i7 system - W7 64 bits / Cubendo)


----------



## Resoded (Nov 1, 2012)

Getting a bit frustrated not being able to use B2. I read in the gearslutz topic that they've been working full time 10 weeks now on the mac 64 bit support, so I suppose fixing the crashes is put on hold.

I realize that it's a small company, just a bit frustrating not knowing what's going on. Wish I could be more of a help, but I have no idea why the plug crashes.

Oh well, Spaces plus VSS sounds great in the meantime!


----------



## Saxer (Nov 15, 2012)

still asking for the 64bit on mac reminds me on some good old running gags...


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 16, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what it is with 2C plugins and Cubase/Nuendo on W7 64, but something's not right.
> ...



I agree B2 sucks the life out of the cpu but I don't regret one penny of the price just to get one instance in a project. BTW I haven't had a crash and I'm still using a Q6600 (clocked a little) although admitting I don't use enormous templates.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 16, 2012)

rayinstirling @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Nov 01 said:
> ...




Agreed WELL WORTH the CPU cycles.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 16, 2012)

B2 - without a doubt my fave algorithmic reverb. So many great uses for it. 

I use it on my main machine (Mac/Logic) and my PC Slave (within VEP). Bummer it's still 32-bit Mac but look at how long UAD and SPAT have promised us 64-bit. Within my Mac Pro and Logic B2 does pile up on Core 8. I think that's an Apple/Logic problem. Let's hope Logic X can fix those core pile up issues.

Andrew will get it together with the new update sooner than later. Right now it doesn't always open within VEP5 on my PC. I'm thinking that it might be a VSL problem and I may just need to wait a while before that gets totally together. VSL has a way of fixing almost everything. 

If someone came to me and said that they didn't have a reverb and and asked my opinion of what should be their first purchase - I'd definitely say B2. It covers so much ground and does it so well. 

I'd recommend that anyone who has the time to try the free demo. Prepare to be happily surprised. 

.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 26, 2012)

(regarding 64-bit OSX udpate schedules...)

B2 will be first for 64-bit. The reason for this is that B2 had the most recent system code updates. Every time we make a new product we enhance our systems and GUI code with little extra nice things. These things are generally desirable for all products. (for an example, say we make an enhancement to our preset browser). So this systems and GUI code is shared internal "SDK" code that we reuse and share between plug-ins. Each time this is enhanced our shared library gets enhanced. The next time the next product gets updated (with real changes and enhancements to the actual DSP processing, which is the real functional part of the products) these library changes that were made previously (while working on another product) gets applied to the current product update. Thus the process is cyclical in nature.

So B2 had the most up-to-date systems code and this is what we used as the code base for the 64-bit port.* We have it running now internally using this new code base finally!! But there are still bugs to work out. We are getting very close.*

Aether will be second. Breeze third.

Aether is in no way being abandoned. It is used daily on the biggest projects in our industry. We will do an Aether 2.0 with significant enhancements some time in the future. First completion of the 64-bit port. Then we release an unrelated product that was functionally done over a year ago.

We will be very happy to be done with the 64-bit OSX systems stuff soon so that we can continue to focus our efforts on product innovation and DSP research.

Very exciting things are coming...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 26, 2012)

...also we will likely make the B2 update (which includes 64-bit OSX support) available as a public beta to all customers who would like to try it while we are still testing ourselves. It may come as early as the first week of December or so. We'll see.

Aether and Breeze will not take as long as long as it took us for B2 b/c most of the time spent on this stuff was to redo all of our GUI library code and once this has been done, which it has, we only have to "connect" the exact plug-in specifics to this shared code. In fact, Breeze should go very quickly indeed.

We will encourage anyone experiencing issues with huge templates to try the beta we offer, and tell us if the issue still exists. It is quite possible it does not, as the description sounds like some kind of memory allocation issue with complex projects, and this may be GUI/systems related. If the problem does still exist we will hunt it down mercilessly and terminate it before the final update release! _-)


----------



## Saxer (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks for that infos!


----------



## Resoded (Nov 26, 2012)

Wonderful news Andrew, can't wait to get B2 up and running properly.


----------



## rpmusic (Nov 26, 2012)

Now THAT'S a Christmas gift!!! Great news - looking forward to going 64bit now!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 26, 2012)

Andrew, thanks for listening to our concerns ! =o


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Any news regarding B2 and Cubase being a nightmare at times??? I love B2, but I am getting literally sick with all the crashes while trying to introduce it into a pre-existing project. :x


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 27, 2012)

quantum7 @ Tue Nov 27 said:


> Any news regarding B2 and Cubase being a nightmare at times??? I love B2, but I am getting literally sick with all the crashes while trying to introduce it into a pre-existing project. :x



I don't get this on Nuendo 5.5. The only issue here is I really can only run one instance of it (CPU draw). 6 month old machine - latest CPU, ASIO crivers, etc. Hoping for more efficiency on my Nuendo 32 bit app running on W7 64 bit OS.


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking forward to the 64-bit Mac version! Would definitely like to test a public beta! 

Marco


----------



## dfhagai (Nov 27, 2012)

> Any news regarding B2 and Cubase being a nightmare at times??? I love B2, but I am getting literally sick with all the crashes while trying to introduce it into a pre-existing project.



Same here.
I really think it has something to do with Kontakt or LASS2....


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 28, 2012)

B2 definitely crashes my Nuendo 5.5 on big projects...

I assumed Andrew's latest post meant that he was working hard at fixing that issue.
I may be mistaken ?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 28, 2012)

Question we are leaning very heavily towards dropping support for Windows XP in the next updates. This seems pretty much necessary.

Anyone object?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 28, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Nov 28 said:


> B2 definitely crashes my Nuendo 5.5 on big projects...
> 
> I assumed Andrew's latest post meant that he was working hard at fixing that issue.
> I may be mistaken ?



Yes definitely. More specifically we are finishing 64-bit stuff, which may fix this stuff as a by-product, and if it does not, then we will thoroughly explore this issue in the new version. Code base is much different now, so it makes no sense to go bug hunting in the current version as explained previously.

So we will check this stuff, hopefully with your help, in the new beta that we will make available shortly...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 28, 2012)

Andrew, since you're here... :lol: 

I find B2 to sound great, but also to be very complex.
The manual helps, but still, this is not an easy reverb for tweaking.
For example, there are many EQ bands and settings, but i just can't figure how to change settings for one band without changing the others... and the manual is not helpful in that respect.
How to go about that?
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 28, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Nov 28 said:


> For example, there are many EQ bands and settings, but i just can't figure how to change settings for one band without changing the others... and the manual is not helpful in that respect.
> How to go about that?
> Thanks



I'm really not sure what you mean?? Can you explain more?


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Nov 28 said:


> Yes definitely. More specifically we are finishing 64-bit stuff, which may fix this stuff as a by-product,



B2 is already 64-bit with Windows.....isn't it?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 28, 2012)

quantum7 @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> B2 is already 64-bit with Windows.....isn't it?




Yes, but in the process of making the 64-bit OSX version, we had to change our GUI code-base and this change effects ALL platforms.

So there will be a new version to test on Windows using this new code base...


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 29, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> Andrew, since you're here... :lol:
> 
> I find B2 to sound great, but also to be very complex.
> The manual helps, but still, this is not an easy reverb for tweaking.
> ...



+1 Yes, definitely the same feeling here. I've been using the presets only so far (which are great!) but I really totally don't understand how to set up this beast for own stuff. It seems as if you have to study physics in order to understand what's going on there - also the whole terminology in the manual etc. It's not written for musicians in my eyes. (That's what I love about QL Spaces - it's super simple... Okay, it's a convolution reverb which is something totally different but I really love its simplicity)

Marco


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 29, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Nov 28 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > For example, there are many EQ bands and settings, but i just can't figure how to change settings for one band without changing the others... and the manual is not helpful in that respect.
> ...



Andrew, by that i mean: is there a way to EQ several bands in B2?
In Breeze we can assign differenbt settings for both Hi and Low frequencies.
In B2, i do not know if there is only one tweakable band at a times, or if it is possible to assign different values to several frequencies?
Can't find the answer in the extensive, yet complex manual...

I too vote for a simplified way to operate B2

thanks


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 29, 2012)

...Generally speaking, design-wise B2 DOES lean more in the direction of science/engineering than Aether, which is designed more with musicians in mind. That's just the nature of the modular design. We did the modular design so that we are free to add a bunch of stuff that may be too experimental to put into something like Aether. At some point in the future we may have 50 or 100 filter choices in it. We may have more attitude choices, more dynamics modes, more contour modes, etc etc.

We don't expect anyone can fully keep in mind and trace all the various possibilities of preset design. Including myself even. It is intentionally designed to be open ended and highly configurable. It is open to and ripe for discovery and encourages quasi-random experimentation.

That said consider a complex synth these days: what percentage of the user base actually makes presets completely from scratch? It is a very small percentage IMHO. Most users open the plug-in and start auditioning presets. Some users will adjust "macro controls" which have been programed by the sound-designer who has a higher level understanding of the complexities and subtleties involved, and can consolidate these things into a more simplified parameter space suitable for quick adjustment by musicians who don't want to think about complex DSP ideas... With over >1,000 resources to choose from, B2 users need not explore its programming depths to get exceptional value out of it...

B2, is a little "closer to metal" than Aether is. It is less abstracted. Because of it, it is perhaps a little more versatile. But as a side effect it is more complex to understand fully. That is simply the design choice we made.

Having said all that I am happy to have a Q&A dialog and help people understand the deeper side of things if they are interested... Ask away if you have questions.

I don't understand the question above though. Specifically the use of the word "bands" confuses me. Perhaps it can be reworded?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 29, 2012)

Closer to metal -> closer to math.


hm... I like this. This is a good marketing meme for B2... =o


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 29, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> Andrew, by that i mean: is there a way to EQ several bands in B2?
> In Breeze we can assign differenbt settings for both Hi and Low frequencies.
> In B2, i do not know if there is only one tweakable band at a times, or if it is possible to assign different values to several frequencies?
> Can't find the answer in the extensive, yet complex manual...




Breeze has the same kind of filter options as B2 (though far fewer options): one EQ filter, and one damp filter. In B2 you can select up to 36 different filter types for each of these filters. These filters are all simple filters with only one-parameter which is controlled by the associated knob. Moving from 0 to 100% means "more filtering" in almost all cases (except band filters, where it simply controls the position of the band).

B2 does not offer complex mutli-band filtering such as is possible with a parametric EQ. Aether does offer this. In B2 you get to choose one filter for EQ and one for Damp. If you need more complex filtering you can Cascade A into B, and keep one engine's Reverb functions off, and then you will gain another EQ filter stage.

A secret: I hope to add an additional global filter option to B2. This will offer two more filter stages that will effect the master output of the plug. This way if you use the Engine EQ to roll off some HFs for example, you can still use the Global EQs to also cut some extreme LFs. Or any other conceivable scenario...

If you need multi/many band parametric EQ, you can always insert another EQ plug before or after B2.




Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> I too vote for a simplified way to operate B2
> 
> thanks



Such as?


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Nov 28 said:


> quantum7 @ Thu Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > B2 is already 64-bit with Windows.....isn't it?
> ...



Great news! Looking forward to having the Cubase problems HOPEFULLY fixed. B2 is going to be heavily involved on my upcoming project, but the B2/Cubase problems are driving me insane at times. :shock:


----------



## SamiMatar (Nov 29, 2012)

My B2 runs perfectly in my Cubase 6.5 where I'm currently running 11 instances of B2 alongside 78 other plugins. Yet it crashes my slave machine in VEPro 5 with only a few instances of Kontakt and about 20 plugins.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 29, 2012)

SamiMatar @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> My B2 runs perfectly in my Cubase 6.5 where I'm currently running 11 instances of B2 alongside 78 other plugins. Yet it crashes my slave machine in VEPro 5 with only a few instances of Kontakt and about 20 plugins.



"11 instances of B2 alongside 78 other plugins" Wow! My super-old pathetic i7 980x 3.3G would explode running all that. :shock:


----------



## SamiMatar (Nov 29, 2012)

I recently got rid of my mac pro and had a custom pc built. I have a fairly simple host setup: i7-2700K with 16gb ram and a couple ssd's.

The plugins in my current template are something like 33 Steven Slate VCC's, 10 VTM's, 10 VMB's, about 15 various types of eq's and comps, 12 B2's (now the only reverb I use) and 17 VEPros that host 3 slave machines.

I idle at about 46%, playback at about 60% and rarely max out at about 75%. All of my VI's are handled by the slave machines so I'm left with good headroom on my host.

Now that I think about it thats probably why B2 hasn't crashed Cubase.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 30, 2012)

SamiMatar @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> I recently got rid of my mac pro and had a custom pc built. I have a fairly simple host setup: i7-2700K with 16gb ram and a couple ssd's.
> 
> The plugins in my current template are something like 33 Steven Slate VCC's, 10 VTM's, 10 VMB's, about 15 various types of eq's and comps, 12 B2's (now the only reverb I use) and 17 VEPros that host 3 slave machines.
> 
> ...




I must have an issue with my ASIO, or something. I can get everything you can get, but the B2's and the Slate VTM absolutely kill my CPU.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 30, 2012)

Andrew Souter @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> Such as?



I'd recommand looking at a flagship Lexicon or Bricasti and limit the options closer to one of those units...

Maybe an "easy" page where only the main functions are available.
I think that 64 different filters to choose from is overkill.
Also, it is confusing to have to select damp to be able to use a hi and low filters at the same time.
Much easier would be to offer and label a "Hi filter" and "Low filter" and give us a choice of 5 types each.

Unrelated: you must be a guitar player, because there are lots of presets for guitar, and hardly any for piano :mrgreen:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 30, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Nov 30 said:


> I'd recommand looking at a flagship Lexicon or Bricasti and limit the options closer to one of those units...



nope. :wink: B2 is all about having a ton of options. That's the design. See the explanation above. We offer Breeze for simplicity.



Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Nov 30 said:


> Maybe an "easy" page where only the main functions are available..



We do this for Aether. But the Aether main page has something like 60 controls on it. B2 only has about 15. So a "simple" page won't be much more simple than it is already, and due to the highly modular design, it becomes very hard to determine what is important and what is not to include on a hypothetical "simple" page. Same is true if we were to make some kind of Macro page.

B2 is proud to be our "nerd-y-est" verb.

That said, Size, Time, and the Global (white) controls) are generally the most important and macro-oriented parameters, and they are already distinguished from the others on the GUI...



Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Nov 30 said:


> I think that 64 different filters to choose from is overkill.
> Also, it is confusing to have to select damp to be able to use a hi and low filters at the same time.
> Much easier would be to offer and label a "Hi filter" and "Low filter" and give us a choice of 5 types each.



Damp and EQ fulfill different functions. One is in feedback, one is not. See manual for thorough explanation. Damp and EQ could both use some kind of Lo filter, or both use high, or both use some kind of band filter, etc etc. So we can not label them hi/lo...

And to be clear, damp/EQ can NOT be set to use more than one filter at a time. You have one choice for Damp, one for EQ. (for each engine.)



Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Nov 30 said:


> Unrelated: you must be a guitar player, because there are lots of presets for guitar, and hardly any for piano :mrgreen:



In fact I am a pianist, and I can't play a single string of guitar. :mrgreen:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 30, 2012)

I vote for more piano presets then! :mrgreen:


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know what all the fuss is about the number of controls.
My gripe would have been the loss of GUI info (blank) but after reinstalling, everything can be seen again.
I love this thing


----------



## SamiMatar (Nov 30, 2012)

> I don't know what all the fuss is about the number of controls.



I dig that, I'm a control freak and I love getting lost in B2.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 30, 2012)

I can see how it can be cool to get deep into it.
I wish i had the time to do so myself...

My comment had to do with the fact that i had to stop and try to understand the features quickly, and despite reading the manual, i couldn't figure out the filtering layout.
Therefore my suggesting an "easy page" for quick access.
But i understand Andrew wanting to preserve the original concept of the beast...

I never suggested to take out stuff FWIW...


----------



## tabulius (Dec 3, 2012)

Excellent plugin. I tried the trial and bought it same day.

However I also have been experiencing some crashes. This morning my project didn't open because Cubase 5 crashed on me on loading the project. I also tried with Cubase 6.5 but that also crashed. I removed the B2 reverb from vst-plugins folder and the project opened normally.

So some stability issues are there. I don't feel confident using this plugin unless it is updated.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 5, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Nov 30 said:


> I vote for more piano presets then! :mrgreen:




http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... _Piano.zip


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 6, 2012)

Andrew, you rock =o


----------



## fido94 (Dec 12, 2012)

Does B2 have presets for orchestral instruments? I didn't see anything in the manual.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 16, 2012)

fido94 @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> Does B2 have presets for orchestral instruments? I didn't see anything in the manual.




HI,

Yes, sure it has many presets that are appropriate for orchestral music. Most of the users commenting in this thread are geared towards orchestral usage. Perhaps they can comment on some of the presets that they like the best for various applications.

The 1.0 factory presets are organized more by their structural methods than their musical application. This is because B2 is a complex beast, and can be configured in many possible ways. So the goal of the factory presets was to demonstrate these various families of programming possibilities. Thus you might find many presets that you like for orchestral music inside the Dual Engine ER-LR presets, and many inside Cascade space presets, and more still in the four channel presets. Indeed the single-engine hall presets can also be great, and their is an example of the "Berlin Hall" preset used in an orchestral template earlier in this thread. If depends a lot on the nature of the sample library also and the presence or lack thereof early reflections in the samples themselves. This is a topic that could be written a great deal about.

Perhaps others here can comment about what some of their favorite presets are for this application??

In the future, perhaps we will offer some preset expansions that are organized by more traditional methods such as musical application and physical-space type emulation, but B2 is by nature a rather abstract construct and there are no hard and fast rules...


----------



## rpmusic (Dec 16, 2012)

For orchestral, "Baroque Chamber" is a beautiful verb on my master bus. It truly makes my "orchestra" sit on the stage without "coloring" or "muddying" the mix.

Just a great verb that I can't live without now.


----------



## R_FER (Dec 22, 2012)

Guys,

I'm about to buy this, but I read somewhere it's not working under Cubase.

Can you confirm that?

I use Cubase 7 and Windows 7.


Thanks


----------



## Blakus (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear other's experiences, but B2 is no longer crashing at all for me under Cubase 7/Win 7.


----------



## windshore (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm using Logic, so I can't address issues with Cubase. 

I have to say though, that this is probably the easiest no-brainer I could recommend to any of my friends. It's actually crazy that you can get this kind of power for this kind of price.

I've had it since it came out and have only scratched the surface, but it seriously sounds better and does more than any other reverb I've used. 

Besides killer verbs, there are some FX that you would be hard pressed to emulate any other way.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 22, 2012)

Blakus @ Sat Dec 22 said:


> I'd be interested to hear other's experiences, but B2 is no longer crashing at all for me under Cubase 7/Win 7.



LUCKY DUCK!!!! Still crashing with C7 for me. :(


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 23, 2012)

Crashes all the time unfortunately....


----------



## Resoded (Dec 23, 2012)

Crashing for me on my template running windows 7 and Cubase 6 64 bit.

Hope the update is on it's way.


----------



## R_FER (Dec 23, 2012)

That's a pitty! I was almost buying it. Any other product you would recomend that work on Cubase 7 / Windows 7?


----------



## windshore (Dec 23, 2012)

What surprises me most about the direction this thread has gone is that it looks like so many people use Cubase!

I can't say I know or work with one Cubase user. (Maybe the few users are just very vocal... )


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 23, 2012)

The B2 Cubase problem has been mentioned by a whole lot of Cubase users on various music forums. Andrew did tell me on an e-mail that they were working on a Cubase fix, but I am surprised that he is not more vocal about it on the forums. This has to be hurting sales on the B2 with Cubase users. A pity since B2 is probably the best software reverb available IMO.


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 28, 2012)

+1

I so want to buy this reverb, but I really can't be arsed having to deal with crashes and bugs (since I'm on Cubase 6).

Any news on this?

W


----------



## Winslow (Dec 28, 2012)

+2

I already bought this reverb, but I can't use it. I'm on [email protected] and Cubase 6.5.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm considering switching from Logic 9 to Cubase 7 (Mac, of course) - Does that said bug only exist on Windows + Cubase or with the combination Mac + Cubase, too? 

thanks, guys.

Marco


----------



## R_FER (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello guys, I got in touch with 2caudio and Adrew answered me with 2 very kind e-mails . It was right after Christmas.

He told me me they're about to release an update for B2 and it MIGHT solve the Cubase issue. He didn't guarantee that, but he told me the'll track the possible remaining issues and that the future updates will be free.

I personally decided to wait until this update is released. I wouldn't like to buy a product that I won't be able to use right away. Too bad if Holiday savings end before that!


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 29, 2012)

R_FER @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> He told me me they're about to release an update for B2 and it MIGHT solve the Cubase issue. He didn't guarantee that!



Might? Oh boy. :(


----------



## R_FER (Dec 29, 2012)

quantum7 @ Sat Dec 29 said:


> R_FER @ Fri Dec 28 said:
> 
> 
> > He told me me they're about to release an update for B2 and it MIGHT solve the Cubase issue. He didn't guarantee that!
> ...



Yeah! Although he was very nice in the e-mails, I got a little disappointed too. It appears that the focus is a MAC 64bit release and that caused them to redesign the GUI. In his words: "These changes may have fixed any reported Cuabse issues."


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 29, 2012)

I had 5 crashes today all involving the B2. As soon as I remove it Cubase is a happy camper again. I give up and am officially retiring B2. For kicks I tried the Aether demo and it also crashes Cubase. I guess it is a 2CAudio thing with Cubase. I do not envy 2CAudio trying to figure out what the heck is in their code that Cubase doesn't get along with. 

Can anyone recommend another non-convolution reverb that compares to B2? :x


----------



## mark812 (Dec 30, 2012)

ValhallaRoom (and ValhallaVV), Lexicon PCM native, TSAR-1..


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 30, 2012)

I've done the same thing - quit.

BTW, I've also tried opening B2 via VEPro as a host, still crashed...

Unfortunatly, I don't think cubase users would be refunded...


----------



## narapo (Dec 30, 2012)

Flux IRCAM Verb Session (or Verb, better but more costly)
Even in the lite version it has that sense of real space you get with B2, very different from the classic digital reverbs (Lex, Eventide or TC) or the Valhallas


----------



## Winslow (Dec 30, 2012)

I still hope they get this fixed so I can use my B2 reverb with Cubase.
Meanwhile I use - and this is working fine with Cubase - 2CAudio Breeze. So it is not a 2CAudio problem with Cubase in general.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Winslow @ Sun Dec 30 said:


> I still hope they get this fixed so I can use my B2 reverb with Cubase.
> Meanwhile I use - and this is working fine with Cubase - 2CAudio Breeze. So it is not a 2CAudio problem with Cubase in general.



I wish 2CAudio would let users of B2 borrow Breeze in the meantime so we can actually not have to spend more money on another working reverb.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 30, 2012)

One might have thought that this reverb would have been thoroughly tested with one of the major DAWs before it was released. But perhaps Andrew thought he had done that? In any case, I'm going to wait to assess this until a) the long promised 64 bit Mac version of Aether is finally ready and a 64 bit Mac version of B2 (also delayed by months since it was announced) is released and tested with Cubase. Don't misunderstand, I fully support Andrew's work and products; I'm just saying that I still have a little problem with his announced release dates on the Mac side.  Hopefully it will all work out in the end, but I'm patiently 'staying on the fence' until Mac releases are 64 bit and solid in Cubase.


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's a funny thing......................
B2 didn't crash Cubase when I was using an old Q6600 cpu but it does now since I upgraded to an i7 processor


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 30, 2012)

What is strange also is that B2 works OK when I use it in a new project, but once it enters a projects with various other vst's it is all over -CRASH City! I have tried ad nauseum to figure out if it is a certain plugin that is conflicting with B2, but to no avail.


----------



## R_FER (Dec 30, 2012)

quantum7 @ Sun Dec 30 said:


> I had 5 crashes today all involving the B2. As soon as I remove it Cubase is a happy camper again. I give up and am officially retiring B2. For kicks I tried the Aether demo and it also crashes Cubase. I guess it is a 2CAudio thing with Cubase. I do not envy 2CAudio trying to figure out what the heck is in their code that Cubase doesn't get along with.
> 
> Can anyone recommend another non-convolution reverb that compares to B2? :x



I'm considering RELAB LX480, but atm the complete version is not compatible with Play. I have no luck in choosing my reverbs


----------



## tabbu (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a lot Cubase users, so I hope future updates will fix the B2 crashes.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

As mentioned earlier in the thread the situation is:

1) We are aware of the reported Cubase issues with complex templates

2) For the past 5 months we have been doing all the work necessary for the the porting to 64-bit OSX formats. This is a MAJOR task. This required we effectively completely re-write our GUI code. (Audio code does not change.) This effects BOTH OSX and Windows. We develop first on Windows and then port to OSX. 

3) While this was ongoing, we don't have a stable build to test the reported issues in. You can think of it as having a patient on the operating table undergoing open heart surgery. We can't can't wake him up to see if he has the flu, b/c we may have removed all of his blood and have his heart laying on the table next to him. So we have to complete the surgery. Then we can check to see if he still has the flu. (It's a rough/clumbsy metaphor, but hopefully somewhat illustrative...)

4) The Cubase bug can exist in one of two places: the audio DSP code, or the GUI/Systems code. Currently we don't know where it was/is. If it was in the GUI/Systems code, ALL of the code is now replaced with our new code base using our new GUI SDK. So there if this is where it was located, there is a good chance it was fixed.

5) Windows version is now done, and ready to give to you guys to try as a public beta for existing customers if you like. We can make it available tomorrow or so. 

6) Once we check this new build with Cubase, hopefully with the help of as many of you as is possible so that we are sure to cover all variables, we will see if the issue still exists. If it does, then we will look at other possibilities. We have upgraded a bunch of our development tools this month also, which should make finding these kind of issues even easier. If the problem still exists it will be fixed before the final update release.

7) Concurrently we are finishing the OSX builds with 64-bit support. These should be very close behind.

8 ) Cubase is my personal DAW of choice and we are fully committed to making all of our software work perfectly in it.


We dislike more than anyone spending 5-6 months having our hands tied with systems stuff just to rebuild what was already working reasonably well. Trust us. We wish this process happened much faster than it did, but it is simply a very complex task that needed to be thoroughly thought out and prepared for future plans. Now that it is about done, we should be back to full speed with responding to bug reports etc. We thank you for your patience with this.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 2, 2013)

> ...as having a patient on the operating table undergoing open heart surgery. We can't can't wake him up to see if he has the flu, b/c we may have removed all of his blood and have his heart laying on the table next to him.



Haha, nice one!

We trust you guys. Done an amazing job so far. Good luck with the further development, as I will help with any crash logs if they do occur on my Cubase 6/Win7.

W


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't find the plugin in Logic no matter how many times I re-install it. Anyone having the same problem???


----------



## Robg (Jan 2, 2013)

Running OK for me. You may be running logic in 64 bit. Have you run logic in 32 bit to validate the B2 AU plugin so that it will run in logic 64 bit using the bridge?


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 2, 2013)

is it not 64 bit for the macs yet?


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Andrew- thanks for letting us know what is going on. I am looking forward to trying the public beta version.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 2, 2013)

George Caplan @ Wed Jan 02 said:


> is it not 64 bit for the macs yet?



No, they are still working on that.
"_For the past 5 months we have been doing all the work necessary for the the porting to 64-bit OSX formats_."


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 2, 2013)

playz123 @ Wed Jan 02 said:


> George Caplan @ Wed Jan 02 said:
> 
> 
> > is it not 64 bit for the macs yet?
> ...



duh senior moment frank. missed it. thanks. why so slow?


----------



## playz123 (Jan 2, 2013)

George Caplan @ Wed Jan 02 said:


> duh senior moment frank. missed it. thanks. why so slow?



My question as well, George!  Been asking it for quite some time now, but as Andrew suggests, these things take time and are sometimes more complex than one might think. In the meantime still lots of other goodies to consider purchasing.  Cheers.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2013)

Why does it take a long time? Here are Denis's words on the subject:



> Plug-ins could be either 32-bit or 64-bit. the same about host. Logic in 32-bit mode can run 32-bit plug-ins, and cannot run 64-bit's, Logic in 64-bit mode can run 64-bit plug-ins, it can also run 32-bit plug-ins using a special trick that does not work 100% (not because it's poorly coded, just because it's hard to do at the system level)
> 
> So if you run Logic in 32-bit mode you can use our currently available plug-ins.
> 
> ...



Maybe it gives some additional insight...

As two 2CAudio continues to grow it is our intention to expand our coding team to add team members who's sole function it is to handle all systems/GUI coding so that Denis and myself are free to focus on algorithm development which is the part that is most important to you guys the users, since it is the only part of our products that your customers/listeners will ever interact with. Of course it is frustrating to all of us when systems (re)coding slows us down and takes us away from adding new features to our products or developing new products that we know you will love, or fixing bugs that are likely minor but result in usability issues such as crashes etc.

These are just growing pains, and us taking the time to do this step very thoroughly is in effort to be sure this system/GUI code base that we have made now over the past several months serves us well for the foreseeable future and can be added to and expanded when needed by more team members as our business expands.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2013)

incidentally Apple is not the only one to do this sort of thing. MS has been known to do it too...

For example, a nice little gremlin we are dealing with on windows is in the past MS had a GUI framework called GDI. It was able to use GPUs automatically to accelerate GUI drawing.

Then MS developed GDI+. They suggested everyone move to this standard. It was also accelerated on Windows XP.

Then they released Win7/8 with a new GUI framework called Direct 2D (2D2). But in the process they decided to effectively break GDI+. GDI+ is INCREDIBLY slow on Win7 b/c it lacks hardware acceleration!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Device_Interface
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct2D

We have both GDI+ and 2D2 versions of our GUIs on Windows. But we are finding a crash bug in 2D2 in the 3rd party SDK code that we use to make the GUIs. 

So as of today, I have Windows version I can give you guys to try, but it is GDI+ based and therefore VERY slow in GUI response. Switching between A and B engine takes a couple seconds for example, instead of being effectively instant as it should be (and is in the 1.0.0 version). I can make it available now just for testing purposes, while we figure out why the 2D2 version crashes.

Anyone want to try it?


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, Andrew, the wait will be worth it. I finally got around to playing with the B2 demo today as I start integrating some new libraries into my template - sweet mother of honey, it sounds incredible! I've been a big advocate of Breeze and didn't think it could get much better, but this is simply stunning. Thankfully I'm still in 32-bit mode on Logic - too much great legacy stuff to ditch, and VE Pro makes it all work.

Anyway, keep going!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not getting convincing results using b2 with SM. I'm trying to put the instruments back in the mix but this reverb is working like the other ones. It simply wets the sound.
Can you share you settings with this library???


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Leo,

SM stuff is totally dry so it will need some early reflections or placement in something like MIR before running it through B2 for the "tail." I'm still in demo mode on B2 but I'll post some presets as soon as I buy my copy...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2013)

...just loaded 160 instances of B2 1.1.0 64bit beta in Cubase 7.0 64bit in Win7 64bit using the default preset. 

This is one instance per audio track. Project is made simply by:

1) New empty project
2) Add stereo audio track
3) insert B2, default preset (turn off Load Last pref, and then reload the plug)
4) duplicate track.
5) Select all tracks, duplicate tracks... repeat. Select fewer tracks to duplicate when you get to max CPU usage...

No issues so far...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 3, 2013)

Andrew, please also try:
- as an auxiliairy
- with lots of VSTIs and K5 instances crammed with instruments...

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2013)

...320 instances using Lo mode...


----------



## kosi (Jan 4, 2013)

leogardini @ Fri Jan 04 said:


> I'm not getting convincing results using b2 with SM. I'm trying to put the instruments back in the mix but this reverb is working like the other ones. It simply wets the sound.
> Can you share you settings with this library???



Hi Leo,
please head over to www.blakus.com and watch the Template tutorial 3, there @ about 13:30 is a very nice patch explained, called Sam Brass, which does exactley what you want,(I guess) you can copy it easily from the screen and go on from there.

Andrew mentioned this a few pages before in this thread.
No need for MIR or similar.

hope this helps


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 4, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Thu Jan 03 said:


> ...320 instances using Lo mode...




I must try the lo mode then - what compromises are made? Fav plug of the year - IMHO


----------



## Carles (Jan 4, 2013)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Jan 04 said:


> Andrew, please also try:
> - as an auxiliairy
> - with lots of VSTIs and K5 instances crammed with instruments...
> 
> Thanks!



Andrew, please also try this.
- Get the template proposed by Patrick (not sure if as auxiliary he meant FX track, if not, do so too).

- Create 3 Group tracks (let's say, 1Brass, 2Strings, and 3All).

- Route some midi tracks to Group1 and some to Group2 (no needed to be 100 tracks, try with only 10 tracks per group, but make sure that these midi tracks are using Kontakt5 as Patrick said)

- then route Group1 and Group2 to Group 3 and use B2 as insert in Group3

- Save the project and open again (this step is very important!).

Thanks,
Carles


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 5, 2013)

update: we are exploring some areas that may be related to the aforementioned cubase crash issues. We have found and corrected one definite issue, we are doing further checks... we may be close to solving this... keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely looking forward to the Mac 64bit release...the last "link in my chain" before I can pull the 64bit switch! :D


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 5, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> update: we are exploring some areas that may be related to the aforementioned cubase crash issues. We have found and corrected one definite issue, we are doing further checks... we may be close to solving this... keep your fingers crossed...



Fingers crossed....actually twisted round and round very tightly.


----------



## tabbu (Jan 5, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> update: we are exploring some areas that may be related to the aforementioned cubase crash issues. We have found and corrected one definite issue, we are doing further checks... we may be close to solving this... keep your fingers crossed...



=o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 5, 2013)

Might have missed this but what is everyone using on 'rendering' 1x, 2x or 4x? Have been using the default 1X and but noticed this option on quality control. On a very recent NEW puter -- just going to 2x really hits the CPU cycles.....BUT the tail does benefit it seems. Just curious.


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 5, 2013)

Rob Elliott @ Sat Jan 05 said:


> Might have missed this but what is everyone using on 'rendering' 1x, 2x or 4x? Have been using the default 1X and but noticed this option on quality control. On a very recent NEW puter -- just going to 2x really hits the CPU cycles.....BUT the tail does benefit it seems. Just curious.



Hi,

I usually have the offline rendering oversampling set to 4x (Interpolation at "Excellence" - have tried "Obsession, too, and it works). It takes a while to render but I usually don't mind these extra seconds/minutes when bouncing/rendering. Definitely hits the CPU but when rendering in Logic it usually does when rendering offline (not in realtime). (Mac Pro 8-core @2.26 GHz here)

Marco


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not getting convincing results using b2 with SM. I'm trying to put the instruments back in the mix but this reverb is working like the other ones. It simply wets the sound.
Can you share you settings with this library???



whinecellar @ Thu Jan 03 said:


> Hey Leo,
> 
> SM stuff is totally dry so it will need some early reflections or placement in something like MIR before running it through B2 for the "tail." I'm still in demo mode on B2 but I'll post some presets as soon as I buy my copy...


I don't get it. Why would I use B2 if I've already have softwares like MIR and Altiverb? If it's it designed just to wet the sound I don't see the purpose of getting this one since we already have tons of excellent other ones!!!


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 6, 2013)

leogardini @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> I don't get it. Why would I use B2 if I've already have softwares like MIR and Altiverb? If it's it designed just to wet the sound I don't see the purpose of getting this one since we already have tons of excellent other ones!!!



say have you tried b2 with the virtual sound stage?


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 6, 2013)

leogardini @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> Why would I use B2 if I've already have softwares like MIR and Altiverb? If it's it designed just to wet the sound I don't see the purpose of getting this one since we already have tons of excellent other ones!!!



It's simply about having different flavors/colors/pick your analogy. MIR and Altiverb do totally different things than an algorithmic verb like B2, and they are each capable of bringing something wonderful to the table. B2 sounds incredible from what I've heard so far...


----------



## stargazer (Jan 7, 2013)

Will there be an AAX version?
When will the End-Of-The Year Holiday Pricing expire?


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 7, 2013)

kosi @ Fri Jan 04 said:


> leogardini @ Fri Jan 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not getting convincing results using b2 with SM. I'm trying to put the instruments back in the mix but this reverb is working like the other ones. It simply wets the sound.
> ...


I have tryed his settings. It sounds really good. Thanks!!!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 8, 2013)

Re AAX: yes. No ETA yet though.

Re length of the current holiday promo: it depends on our 64-bit OSX progress. We have not chosen a fixed deadline yet. We will give at least 1 week warning before it ends once this is decided.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 8, 2013)

leogardini @ Sun Jan 06 said:


> I don't get it. Why would I use B2 if I've already have softwares like MIR and Altiverb? If it's it designed just to wet the sound I don't see the purpose of getting this one since we already have tons of excellent other ones!!!




Regarding why our verbs or superior to products based on convolution IMHO (pasted from a similar Q/A on KVR):



> In a word: modulation.
> 
> The could be said of any convolution verb vs algorithmic verb. Modulation in the feedback paths of algorithmic verbs is where most of the magic happens. You can capture an impulse response of Aether for example and use it in Space-Designer, but you will loose the modulation.
> 
> ...


----------



## stargazer (Jan 8, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Tue Jan 08 said:


> Re AAX: yes. No ETA yet though.
> 
> Re length of the current holiday promo: it depends on our 64-bit OSX progress. We have not chosen a fixed deadline yet. We will give at least 1 week warning before it ends once this is decided.



Thanks! :D


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a beta of B2 update yet? I asked Andrew, but never heard back yet. I sure would like to start using B2 with Cubase.


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 8, 2013)

quantum7 @ Tue Jan 08 said:


> Has anyone gotten a beta of B2 update yet? I asked Andrew, but never heard back yet. I sure would like to start using B2 with Cubase.



Haven't seen a Mac version yet...patiently waiting.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jan 9, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> If anyone has any questions, I am happy to try to answer.
> 
> Manual is being completed now and will be online shortly...



Why isn't the OS X version 64-bit?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 9, 2013)

I love Breeze and I know many people dont have any issues with it.

But, it is the only 64-bit Plug in on my Cubase 6.5 Windows 7 64-bit system that crashes every now and then. 

Unfortunately, I have to restart to correct this. There does not seem to be any definite crash point. 

It definitely only happens on big fully loaded sessions. 

Not sure why.


Tanuj.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 9, 2013)

Same problem here.
It may be related to the B2 issue...


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 10, 2013)

Hope this beta update will fix things, as these obnoxious crashes make my head hurt..


----------



## rpaillot (Jan 10, 2013)

I really love what I heard with this reverb.

I'll probably buy it as soon as the crashes are solved..


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been trialling the demo and have also been very impressed. I'm running win7 64bit with Cubase 7 32bit. Do these crashes only affect the 64bit version in Cubase or is anyone having problems with Cubase 32bit as well? Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 12, 2013)

As mentioned previously, we invested in a bunch of new development tools in Nov/Dec. It's risky to switch to them mid-project, but we thought it would help find the cubase bug mentioned here. (bugs that do not have a specific reproduce recipe are very hard to track down and are usually memory-related). We were going to give you guys a beta before switching to these tools to see if by chance the issue was in the old GUI code we used. But we have just taken the risk and gone forward and updated our tools so that we can be sure this issue is put to bed. Thankfully the transition went quite smoothly, and we are now working with the newest development tools. We have found and fixed some issues already using these tools that may be related to the reported issue. We'll see very soon.

This is the latest. Just thought I would let you know why we didn't give out the previous beta that I mentioned... We are making some good progress now.


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 12, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Sat Jan 12 said:


> As mentioned previously, we invested in a bunch of new development tools in Nov/Dec. It's risky to switch to them mid-project, but we thought it would help find the cubase bug mentioned here. (bugs that do not have a specific reproduce recipe are very hard to track down and are usually memory-related). We were going to give you guys a beta before switching to these tools to see if by chance the issue was in the old GUI code we used. But we have just taken the risk and gone forward and updated our tools so that we can be sure this issue is put to bed. Thankfully the transition went quite smoothly, and we are now working with the newest development tools. We have found and fixed some issues already using these tools that may be related to the reported issue. We'll see very soon.
> 
> This is the latest. Just thought I would let you know why we didn't give out the previous beta that I mentioned... We are making some good progress now.



Hey Andrew, 

Is this the Mac OSX beta?

Thx,
Rob


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 14, 2013)

OK guys, well Windows guys who already have B2 at least, here is something to try:



> B2 1.1.0b01
> 
> 0) Go HERE: http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=99 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=99)
> 
> ...



*BEFORE RUNNING THE INSTALLER GOTO:* C:\Program Files\2C-Audio\B2\Skins\

*...and DELETE the folder "Kontrast".*

Then run the installer and select *UPDATE*.

This process should preserve user presets. If you have made a large library of them and want to be extra careful, you can goto C:\Users\*you*\Documents\2C-Audio\B2\Presets\Full\User and copy these presets to somewhere else temporarily as an insurance policy. If for some reason when you reload B2 you find that you are missing your user presets you can copy them back into this location. This SHOULD be unnecessary. If it does happen, please let us know. This is just an extra precaution since this is the only data we don;t have ourselves to give you backups of.

Once installed, please let us know what you find. Fingers crossed... o-[][]-o 

Any issues can be discussed here if you like, but please also email us at support at 2caudio dot com.


OSX to follow very shortly...


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Andrew! I will try it later today and let you know my experience.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 14, 2013)

Not sure why, but I can't come past the "Payment Information" part. I press Continue on the "Continue Checkout Procedure", but it takes me to the same page. 

Only me?


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok! Got it working. Gonna try it out now. Thanks


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 14, 2013)

By George, I think you've done it!!!! I opened 5 different Cubase 7 projects with B2 that always crashed upon opening and they are not crashing now. Very promising so far. Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 15, 2013)

That's just brilliant that.
I try the beta version last night it sort of works where it didn't before BUT!
I switch on try to use it this morning and it wants to be re-authorized and won't accept my code.

_I better add, I've re-instated ver 1.0 and it accepted my authorization._

you know, it's because I like this effect so much I'm frustrated with this problem


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Ray,

You should not have needed to re-authorize. Did you use the "Update" option in the installer? Or did you do a full install or repair?

Regarding re-authorizing, nothing has changed in this department AFAIK. If your SN works in 1.0.0, it should work in 1.1.0. Are you using upper case when entering the SN? Are you careful not to copy/paste any extra spaces in the SN? etc...

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 15, 2013)

I experienced it. I fixed it by deleting everything (except User presets) that has to do with the B2 reverb, and reinstalled the 1.0 version. Then I went inside Cubase, entered my serial, got out, deleted the Kontrast folder as instructed, used the update again (Update, not repair or something) to get the 1.1, and it was working.


W


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 15, 2013)

But guys, when cubase does this crash, it says that it has created a Cubase6.LOG file in my C/Program Files/Steinberg/Cubase6/ , but the thing is, I can't see where it is? It's not creating it, it looks like..


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 15, 2013)

Walid F. @ Tue Jan 15 said:


> I experienced it. I fixed it by deleting everything (except User presets) that has to do with the B2 reverb, and reinstalled the 1.0 version. Then I went inside Cubase, entered my serial, got out, deleted the Kontrast folder as instructed, used the update again (Update, not repair or something) to get the 1.1, and it was working.
> 
> W



Did you use "update" the first time as instructed?


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 15, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Tue Jan 15 said:


> Walid F. @ Tue Jan 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I experienced it. I fixed it by deleting everything (except User presets) that has to do with the B2 reverb, and reinstalled the 1.0 version. Then I went inside Cubase, entered my serial, got out, deleted the Kontrast folder as instructed, used the update again (Update, not repair or something) to get the 1.1, and it was working.
> ...



Yes exactly. But I had a crash with cubase, and thought that maybe new fresh installation would work. So I uninstalled it and did that process that I explained, restarted computer, but the crash is still there.. Trying to find the Cubase6.LOG file that Cubase is telling me lies in my Cubase 6 folder, which it isn't...


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 15, 2013)

Thing is, I didn't have that serial number issue first time I "Updated". Can't remember really what I did for that to happen, but it solved itself with reinstallation of everything, which took a few minutes..


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, it seems to be working fine now. Have 2 instances of B2 up in a pretty big template (around 11GB RAM loaded with about 8 kontakt 5s and some other VSTs).

I also suspect that the Cubase6.log file is not created since I did not have "Run as administrator" checked.. Stupid Windows 7. If it crashes, I'll be sure to send you the log file, but for now it seems stable!

W


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 16, 2013)

For me it seems to work even worse than the earlier version. Crashes immediately when trying to add B2 for any of my orch templates and says Cubase crash and memory corruption.

Here's the crash log:

Cubase5.exe Version 5.5.3 Build 651 - 16.1.2013 20:47
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Timestamp is 4d2efa1a (Thu Jan 13 15:11:54 2011)
C:\Program Files\Steinberg\Cubase 5\Cubase5.exe
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Exception code: C0000005 ACCESS_VIOLATION
Fault address: 10DE5000 4D2EFA1A:4D2EFA1A QwBytes at CS:EIP:
a0 fa 02 23 00 00 00 00 60 a2 bc 04 00 00 00 00
d8 1b 4f 41 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


===================================================================
Cubase5.exe Version 5.5.3 Build 651 - 16.1.2013 20:56
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Timestamp is 4d2efa1a (Thu Jan 13 15:11:54 2011)
C:\Program Files\Steinberg\Cubase 5\Cubase5.exe
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Exception code: C0000005 ACCESS_VIOLATION
Fault address: EC417A96 01:00016A96 C:\Program Files\2C-Audio\B2\audplg64.dllBytes at CS:EIP:
0f 29 0f 48 83 c7 10 ff c9 83 f9 00 0f 85 68 ff
ff ff 0f 28 75 10 45 8d 41 fe 0f 28 7d 00 b8 04


-Hannes


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 16, 2013)

we have another new one to try already. build 152.

I just loaded 1152 instances of the nano mode in Cubase 7! 144 tracks with 8 instances each. No issues...

And this new version is using the faster GUI method discussed earlier, and has other optimizations that make GUI operations significantly faster... This one feels very very nice to me.

we will post it shortly...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 16, 2013)

Hanu_H @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> Here's the crash log:



Thanks Hannes. Crash logs like this are very useful. This could give some clues.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 16, 2013)

OK, I made a preset designed to stress RAM usage. It uses dual engines in XTRM mode. My system can run about 96 of these presets live.

I loaded 400! This is way over what my system can handle (dual 4 core 2010 Xeons).

Cubase RAM usage is >20GB in this test! I have "only" 24GB physical RAM. 

Whatever I do I can't seem to crash this latest build 152.

http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... Stress.PNG


----------



## Blakus (Jan 16, 2013)

B2 has always played nice by itself. Its crashes come from being run beside other plugins/vst's it seems. I can't test the new beta atm, but interested to hear from other users who are experiencing crashes.


----------



## Winslow (Jan 16, 2013)

How can I download the new build 152?
The coupon code UPDATE seems to be not valid anymore.

Yes, blakus - that is the same thing I experienced. B2 runs fine by itself but the moment other plugins are used it crashes.

Andrew, did you test B2 together with other plugins?

Cheers,
Winslow


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 16, 2013)

Winslow @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> Yes, blakus - that is the same thing I experienced. B2 runs fine by itself but the moment other plugins are used it crashes.
> 
> Andrew, did you test B2 together with other plugins?
> 
> ...



Yes, of course. I've used it in my own productions with tons of plugs from other developers including Izotope, NI, Uh-e, Waves, Fab-Filter, etc.

...But I don't personally have all the orchestral libraries you guys have which is why we ask for your help/feedback with this.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 16, 2013)

Winslow @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> How can I download the new build 152?
> The coupon code UPDATE seems to be not valid anymore.



I did not post 152 for you guys yet. I want to check a few more things first. Tomorrow I think.

If your real name starts with T and you are online now, I suspect this is b.c it seems you have two accounts in the store, and the most recent one does not have any orders... the orders, including the qualifying ones, are in the previous account... try logging in with that one... Coupon appears to be fine.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 16, 2013)

Actually B2 seems running very nicely now. Ever since I changed "Run as administrator" checkbox, it's been running smoothly.

Hopefully it stays this way!

W


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 17, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> ...But I don't personally have all the orchestral libraries you guys have which is why we ask for your help/feedback with this.


What I've noticed is that the problem occurs with Kontakt libraries. Something to do with the memory usage I guess. With VSL it works perfectly in Cubase 5, but even a simple LASS template won't work and gives you this memory corruption warning. Please test it with large instruments loaded in Kontakt running in Cubase.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 17, 2013)

Hanu_H @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Andrew Souter @ Wed Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> > ...But I don't personally have all the orchestral libraries you guys have which is why we ask for your help/feedback with this.
> ...



+1

And today when I tried accessing one my big templates, with 2 B2's in it, the "audplg64.dll" was causing the crash. I'm not sure where to find the cubase crash log file, i've checked Documents/Steinberg/CrashDumps, but no such file exists there, except a bunch of .dmp files which are created everytime it crashes. (I also checked the C:/program files/Steinberg way too, nothing there either)


Maybe the new build you have might fix it then.

W


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 17, 2013)

Andrew, it seems to me that if you're serious about fixing those issues, you may want to go ahead and get Komplete 8 for yourself and create a similar session most of us here work with.
Beeing able to load 500 instances of B2 in a different setup doesn't solve our problem.

I think that you are a very nice guy, but i am annoyed at how long it is taking for this issue to be fixed.
Waiting on customers to help with the problem hasn't been fast, and the investment i made in B2 is turning out to be unjustified...

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 17, 2013)

I have Komplete 8.0. I use it without issue. 

I do not have LASS, SM, VS, etc etc etc...

No official beta testers report these issues. No one on KVR reports these issues. No one on GS reports these issues. Hence my involving you guys directly.

New beta in an hour or two or so.

(The reason it has taken long is b.c we had our hands tied tearing the guts our of ALL of GUI code in order to support OSX 64bit, as explained several times... I know it's frustrating. Thankfully we are about back to full speed now. I will give beta 153 to you shortly... this is already three later then the one I posted to you guys just a couple days ago...)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 17, 2013)

Beta 2, build 153... Same process as Beta 1.... Installing beta 1 is NOT needed, so you can go right to this one if you like if you have not tried 1...

This version should have a very fast GUI response, cleans up the remaining minor cosmetic issues, and should hopefully be crash proof... we'll find out... try to punish it and see what you can do...



> B2 1.1.0b02
> 
> 0) Go HERE: http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=99 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=99)
> 
> ...



Then run the installer and select *UPDATE*.

This process should preserve user presets. If you have made a large library of them and want to be extra careful, you can goto C:\Users\*you*\Documents\2C-Audio\B2\Presets\Full\User and copy these presets to somewhere else temporarily as an insurance policy. If for some reason when you reload B2 you find that you are missing your user presets you can copy them back into this location. This SHOULD be unnecessary. If it does happen, please let us know. This is just an extra precaution since this is the only data we don;t have ourselves to give you backups of.

Can anyone still crash this version??


----------



## Winslow (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, Andrew!!! 

It seems you have worked it out. I used B2 in a really complex cubase project for one hour and I didn't had a single crash. Build 152 crashed always after a couple of minutes - not so build 153.
I used in on single channels and on group tracks and copied it many times from one channel to others. I really tried hard to crash it.  I use a lot of plugins (VSL Suite, VSL MIR Pro) and a lot of sample libraries (LASS, VSL Woodwinds, Cinebrass, Samplemodeling, Spitfire Percussion etc.) in that project.

I'm on Cubase 6.5.4 running on Windows [email protected] - finally I can use B2!!!

Thanks a lot Andrew for your patience and for your hard work! =o 

Cheers,
Winslow

p.s. Yes my real name start with T and I have used a wrong coupon code. :oops:


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 17, 2013)

Exciting news! Now perhaps the Mac 64 bit release won't be far off? I've been waiting for this for a long time! I'm sure it's been worth the wait..


----------



## dfhagai (Jan 17, 2013)

So far Sooooo Gooood.
Me Happy


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 17, 2013)

Working like a charm so far... :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 17, 2013)

Walid F. @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Working like a charm so far... :D




Andrew - when you have an 'official' update released. I am lucky in that I have had no issues - just want to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## tabulius (Jan 17, 2013)

Great! Can't wait to test this!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 18, 2013)

It's looking good!


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 18, 2013)

Seems like you nailed it. I opened one of my orchestra templates and added 3 B2's. Still working. Normally it crashed when I inserted the first one. Sounds really good also. Great job Andrew!

-Hannes


----------



## Coil (Jan 18, 2013)

sorry to ask this here but are there any news about the 64bit os x versions of aether and breeze ?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 18, 2013)

Great... Keep punishing it, and trying to break it... 

We have to thank Denis on this. He is the one who does the systems coding... It's not fun stuff... Both of us would much rather be adding new features or making new products. So we are glad to be almost done with all this stuff so we can go back to doing what we love doing which is creating/exploring new things...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 18, 2013)

Coil @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> sorry to ask this here but are there any news about the 64bit os x versions of aether and breeze ?



Status is this is what is next on the to do this once B2 gets out the door.

The work is basically done for B2, we are hovering over the finish line just dealing with some compiler issues. Should be any day now for B2.

Then Aether and Breeze. I thought Aether would be second but maybe it would make sense to do Breeze next since it is far less complicated and should be able to be done quickly... Not completely decided yet.

They won't take as long. 80-90% of the time spent the past 6 months was redesigning the code base that we use for GUI/systems stuff. This is used by all products. So we just have to adapt Aether and Breeze to this new system.


----------



## Coil (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you !


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 18, 2013)

btw, given that it is now a whole "new age" and we all survived Dec 21 2012, I decided it was time to join Twiiter:

https://twitter.com/2CAudio/

going to try to be more social. New years resolution.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 18, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> btw, given that it is now a whole "new age" and we all survived Dec 21 2012, I decided it was time to join Twiiter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/2CAudio/
> 
> going to try to be more social. New years resolution.. :mrgreen:



maybe I should get twitter just to follow you then. becoming a fan boy as a new years resolution.. :D


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 18, 2013)

*Dual Dreamer*

Upright Piano and Cello Pizz sent pre-fader into the same instance of B2 Reverb - automating Reverb Time towards the end of the track.

http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/d ... zz-b2-wash

The preset (Dual Dreamer) is included in the zip-folder which contains 55 presets altogether and can be downloaded on this patchpool page:
http://www.patchpool.de/fxmix.html


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 19, 2013)

Holly s**t Simon... Amazing!


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 19, 2013)

Simon, that really makes me think of the OST to Shadow of The Colossus, or Ico. 

Really wonderful.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 19, 2013)

Walid F. @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Simon, that really makes me think of the OST to Shadow of The Colossus, or Ico.
> 
> Really wonderful.



Thank you


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the B2 presets Simon! Looking forward to trying them out after breakfast. 

It's sooooo nice having B2 back with Cubase after the update!!!


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Wanted to check in and see if there was any announcement for the OSX 64bit?

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 24, 2013)

No more crashes!
Thanks for fixing this Andrew: it is nice to finally be able to use B2!


----------



## Blakus (Jan 24, 2013)

Totally fixed all my problems too! Nice job 

The only slight issue I've found is that when changing presets the display sometimes doesn't update properly until you close the plugin window and open it again. Nothing major though!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool. 

There were a couple other minor little GUI things we found. We have build 157 internally now that corrects these. We'll wait a few more days to see if we find anything else.

More exciting news: OSX 64-bit VST is working now for us! We can see the light at the end of tunnel... :mrgreen: 

A few more days and OSX AU/VST/RTAS version should be ready...


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 25, 2013)

@Andrew: I bought B2 about on Monday after hearing here that the Cubase problems were fixed. I emailed (via your website) with a couple of issues but haven't heard back - did you get it the email?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 25, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> Cool.
> 
> More exciting news: OSX 64-bit VST is working now for us! We can see the light at the end of tunnel... :mrgreen:
> 
> A few more days and OSX AU/VST/RTAS version should be ready...




That's such great news...can't wait to finally completely flip the "64bit switch!"


----------



## Resoded (Jan 25, 2013)

Great news, downloading now. Let's hope this update fixes the issues.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 30, 2013)

Dan Selby @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> @Andrew: I bought B2 about on Monday after hearing here that the Cubase problems were fixed. I emailed (via your website) with a couple of issues but haven't heard back - did you get it the email?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan



You said you could not enter SN for some reason, but then you stated you resolved it, right? Was there something else?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 30, 2013)

VST 64-bit OSX is working quite well for us here.... Show have AU wrapped up tomorrow or so. Then I will give them out to you guys to try.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 30, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> Dan Selby @ Fri Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> > @Andrew: I bought B2 about on Monday after hearing here that the Cubase problems were fixed. I emailed (via your website) with a couple of issues but haven't heard back - did you get it the email?
> ...



That was an aside not the main problem (which isnt fixed)... do you still have the mail?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 30, 2013)

Dan Selby @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> That was an aside not the main problem (which isnt fixed)... do you still have the mail?



Sorry for the oversight. Found it. Replied. You state that sometimes you get silence when bounding with oversampling turned on. I have seen this behavior now a few times in Sound Forge on Win 7. We are exploring. Thanks.


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 30, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> VST 64-bit OSX is working quite well for us here.... Show have AU wrapped up tomorrow or so. Then I will give them out to you guys to try.



Been so looking forward to this, Andrew! Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 31, 2013)

Crowd source question: which is better:


http://soundcloud.com/2caudio/sets/andr ... n-progress


in terms of reverb?


I can't decide...


(aside: sound-cloud HTML5 admin side is a bit confusing at first...)


still working on AU version...


----------



## kosi (Feb 2, 2013)

I like 1 better, in example 2 the reverb is more obvious.
1 is smoother.


----------



## Resoded (Feb 2, 2013)

I can confirm that B2 finally works properly with Cubase. Andrew, may I suggest that you guys release an expansion with a huge amount of presets?


----------



## fido94 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, somehow #1 feels smoother.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Feb 2, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what piano are you using?

I can't decide which better though, sorry.  #2 does seem a bit reverb heavy.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 3, 2013)

Resoded @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> I can confirm that B2 finally works properly with Cubase. Andrew, may I suggest that you guys release an expansion with a huge amount of presets?



Yes, we would like to make some more presets.

We are going to try to make an enhancement to the preset browser to better handle preset expansions and remove the folder limit. We will do this as soon as well give you gives AU to try and then it will be included in the official 1.1.0 release.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 3, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> Out of curiosity, what piano are you using?
> 
> I can't decide which better though, sorry.  #2 does seem a bit reverb heavy.



Believe it or not, it is NI New York Grand that is part of Komplete. It used to be part of Akoustic Piano I believe. I have tried a bunch of other ones, but this one seems to have the best tone and expressiveness to me...


----------



## Resoded (Feb 3, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ 3rd February 2013 said:


> Resoded @ Sat Feb 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm that B2 finally works properly with Cubase. Andrew, may I suggest that you guys release an expansion with a huge amount of presets?
> ...



Great news, looking forward to it!


----------



## rpmusic (Feb 3, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> VST 64-bit OSX is working quite well for us here.... Show have AU wrapped up tomorrow or so. Then I will give them out to you guys to try.



Just thought I'd check in and see how this was going...


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 3, 2013)

I am interested to know if B2 with this new update is very CPU hungry when using it in an orchestral template of moderate size.

Thanks a lot for any feedback.

Max


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 3, 2013)

Massimo @ Sun Feb 03 said:


> I am interested to know if B2 with this new update is very CPU hungry when using it in an orchestral template of moderate size.
> 
> Thanks a lot for any feedback.
> 
> Max



Hi,

No change to CPU usage in 1.1.0. (except perhaps as a minor side-effect of using less RAM.)

CPU usage in B2 varies drastically depending on preset and preference settings, as explained earlier in the thread.


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot Andrews for your feedback!

Any idea when the new 1.1 version will be available for a time limited trial?

Best,

Max


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 5, 2013)

OK let's try the 64-bit OSX VST version:

*Note this is only for VST. If you need AU and/or RTAS in addition to VST, do NOT install this yet. This version is NOT compatible with the previous version AU and RTAS shells.*



> B2 1.1.0b02
> 
> 0) Go HERE: http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=99 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=99)
> 
> ...



This is a MANUAL INSTALL for OSX VST users at the moment. *PLEASE FOLLOW THESE DIRECTIONS VERY CAREFULLY:*



> First manually delete all of the following:
> 
> The B2 Audio Unit shell which is installed here: .../Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components/
> The B2 VST shell which is installed here: .../Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/
> ...



Windows users can run the installer and select *UPDATE*.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 6, 2013)

64-bit AU is working now too! Woo Hoo!

I will post it shortly after some more internal checking...


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 6, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> 64-bit AU is working now too! Woo Hoo!
> 
> I will post it shortly after some more internal checking...



Awesome! Can't wait! This and "Sylenth1" are my last 32-Bit plugins... 

Marco


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 6, 2013)

FYI: There is a bug where sometimes the output of the plug becomes muted.

This is a bug with changing the OverSampling options somehow. Sometimes when switching OS modes (whether manually or by result of using "per-preset" or by result of bouncing to disk and invoking the offline render settings), the output becomes muted. I have found that usually if you remove the plug and reload it, (in a multi-track DAW host), the problem usually corrects itself. 

We are investigating... If you experience this, try reloading the plug-in.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Andrew, I've been waiting for this for ages too.

Trying out the 64bit Mac VST now. For some reason I could not enter the serial in Cubase 7.0.1. I tried it in 6.5.4 and it went without a hitch. 

Also, I seem to be unable to save any presets in 7.0.1, didn't try that in 6.5 yet. I navigate to the correct folder, hit save, but no file is generated. Other than that, it's looking (and sounding) good!


----------



## mikewbragg (Feb 6, 2013)

I also have not been able to enter my serial into the b2 vst beta via ableton live 9. Removed jbridge, changed permission access to the b2 folder as suggested from b2 support, repaired permissions on Mac OS, reinstalled. Was so excited for 64 bit since this is pretty much the last plug I need for full 64 bit environment (besides aether and breeze) any ideas?


----------



## OLB (Feb 6, 2013)

Mike: try this, when you've entered your serial, press 'enter' in every field (becomes white I think). Worked for me. 

Cheers and thanks Andrew!


----------



## mikewbragg (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much! That worked! Tried every combination. Well, I guess not every combination.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 8, 2013)

Curiosity question:

How many of you still need 32-bit AU?


----------



## Saxer (Feb 9, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ 9.2.2013 said:


> Curiosity question:
> 
> How many of you still need 32-bit AU?


hopefully never again!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, today is the day we have all been waiting for: 64-bit AU & VST on OSX. (and 32-bit for whoever still needs it).

*Note this is only for AU & VST. If you need RTAS in addition to VST/AU, do NOT install this yet. This version is NOT compatible with the previous version RTAS shells. We are looking at AAX now to see how long it will take to add.*



> B2 1.1.0b03
> 
> 0) Go HERE: http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=99 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=99)
> 
> ...



This is a MANUAL INSTALL for OSX users at the moment. *PLEASE FOLLOW THESE DIRECTIONS VERY CAREFULLY:*



> First manually delete all of the following:
> 
> The B2 Audio Unit shell which is installed here: .../Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components/
> The B2 VST shell which is installed here: .../Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/
> ...



There is no change to the windows beta yet, so no need to reinstall it yet. 

Cool new feature: Keyboard and Mouse-wheel control of knobs and slider... click on or mouse-over a knob and try left/right-up-down arrows for coarse/fine adjustment to parameters. Mouse-wheel for coarse adjustment, shift-mouse-wheel for fine adjustment. VERY USEFUL for preset design, especially for fine tuning geometry controls while looking at the tap display... one hand can make micro adjustments via keyboard, the other can be playing a midi keyboard, etc... confirmed to work in Logic and Cubase, should work in other hosts too...

extra large GUI skin coming too...

Known issues:

1) Text entry boxes do not close automatically when clicking outside the control area. To close simply press enter.

2) There is some bug with changing OS. Sometimes the plug-in becomes muted. Relload the plug if this happens. 

These should be fixed in the next couple days...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Andrew,

Have downloaded the new Mac 64 Bit AU Beta and have it pretty much installed except that it won't let me fully enter my Serial Number. After I enter the number/letter combination for the first block of five and then I proceed to either tab over or click on the next block then the first block's information disappears. I tried all sorts of combinations to make this work but no go here. What's the trick to make this work?

Looking forward to this upgrade.

Thanks,
Jack


EDIT - 

Oh, I get it now.... 


> Known issues:
> 1) Text entry boxes do not close automatically when clicking outside the control area. To close simply press enter.


This apparently applies to the inputting of serial numbers, too. After each of the 5 blocks we have to hit 'Return' to allow these combination of numbers/letters to remain in that box before they are permanent and we can successfully move on to the next block of numbers.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Feb 10, 2013)

Is there a 64 bit demo for mac?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 10, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Sun Feb 10 said:


> Is there a 64 bit demo for mac?




soon...


----------



## Coil (Feb 11, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Sun 10 Feb said:


> OK, today is the day we have all been waiting for: 64-bit AU & VST on OSX. (and 32-bit for whoever still needs it).



it seams not to be my day, because i`m waiting for the 64bit aether and breeze versions :roll:


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Feb 11, 2013)

Coil @ Mon Feb 11 said:


> Andrew Souter @ Sun 10 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > OK, today is the day we have all been waiting for: 64-bit AU & VST on OSX. (and 32-bit for whoever still needs it).
> ...



Yes Aether 64bit would be the day I've been waiting for as well...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 11, 2013)

As explained a few times earlier in the thread we had to do B2 first for 64-bit OSX stuff b/c it already had the latest system code base and thus it makes sense to develop the new GUI/systems code base around this. Then we update the previous products to our latest internal standards and practices...

It's coming. It won't take as long now that we have the code-base working and mostly debugged...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 16, 2013)

We are now investigating AAX. Since the primary goal of all the work we have just done over the past 8-9 months has been OSX 64bit support, and since AAX is the way forward for 64-bit for Pro Tools users, we are considering making this update and all other future updates AAX-only for the PT community. Current versions will continue to function for the RTAS community. I am sure some RTAS users may not like this idea, so let's have a dialog. What are the objections, given that eventually AAX will completely replace RTAS?

The reason for this (likely) decision is that the RTAS SDK is built on rather old standards, where-as our new GUI/systems SDK is quite modernized, and making both play nicely seems to be a large amount of work that would be better spent supporting future/current platforms instead of ones which will be deprecated fairly soon....


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 16, 2013)

New public beta 04, build 168. 

64-bit/32-bit VST on Win. 32-bit RTAS on Win. 
64-bit AU & VST on OSX. (and 32-bit for whoever still needs it).

*Note this is only for AU & VST on OSX. If you need RTAS in addition to VST/AU, do NOT install this yet. This version is NOT compatible with the previous version RTAS shells. We are looking at AAX now to see how long it will take to add.*



> B2 1.1.0b04
> 
> 0) Go HERE: http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=99 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=99)
> 
> ...



This is a MANUAL INSTALL for OSX users at the moment. *PLEASE FOLLOW THESE DIRECTIONS VERY CAREFULLY:*



> First manually delete all of the following:
> 
> The B2 Audio Unit shell which is installed here: .../Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components/
> The B2 VST shell which is installed here: .../Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/
> ...



Windows users can simply run the installer and select UPDATE.

This beta fixes all known issues, significantly improves initial load times, and has some other "under-the-hood" enhancements...

Note when "ordering" the update in the web store: if you have a Rewards Points balance, after you apply the coupon, check to apply your Rewards Points balance. The order total should be $0.0, and your Reward Points balance will not be effected, but there is a little minor bug/annoyance in the web store that makes this necessary at the moment. working on this.


----------



## synthnut (Feb 17, 2013)

If purchasing this product new , and not updating , will the product downloand already be updated , or does the "update " process still need to be done ? .....Thanks, Jim

BTW I am talking the PC download .....Thanks, Jim


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 17, 2013)

Andrew - when will the PC version be available as a non-beta release? Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm having awful trouble with this 64bit AU version. It's made Logic silent a couple of times to the point where I've had to restart Logic. Now, any bounces from logic are 'silent' with a big digital 'fart' at the start - the wav files are just blocks of noise.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 17, 2013)

HI,

Does the problem persist if you change OS mode to a different value, and then back to whatever value you are using?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Andrew - I'm out of the studio but will check once I'm back this evening.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 18, 2013)

OS = oversampling? Changing this value and changing back didn't change anything.

I did manage to replicate the problem online. At the moment, it sounds ok in Logic, but breaks the wav on export. I can get Logic to do the same thing as the export (very short digital noise, then silence) if I switch B2 to 'force offline'. Changing oversampling values or interpolation quality doesn't affect the issue...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 18, 2013)

investigating. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 19, 2013)

New B2 beta 05 build 170. 

64-bit/32-bit VST on Win. 32-bit RTAS on Win. 
64-bit/32-bit AU & VST on OSX.

This beta fixes:

1) Problems with switching OS and interpolation modes that could result in muted outputs in bounces on OSX (and maybe Win?)

2) Problems with saving Author Name and Author Info preferences on the Info page.

Once again, there are now no remaining known issues. We appreciate all your help in pointing us to anything else that we may have missed. If you point it out now, it will be fixed immediately. Speak now...

*Note this is only for AU & VST on OSX. If you need RTAS in addition to VST/AU, do NOT install this yet. This version is NOT compatible with the previous version RTAS shells. We are looking at AAX now to see how long it will take to add. We do NOT anticipate offering an RTAS version of B2 1.1.0 or any future versions of B2 or any other 2CAudio product. RTAS development will be suspended. It will be replaced with AAX. RTAS uses can continue with the current versions of our products and we will provide a special legacy version of the plug with a different ID so that you can install the old RTAS and the new versions concurrently if really necessary. This will be available on a per-request basis.*



> B2 1.1.0b05
> 
> 0) Go HERE: http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=99 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=99)
> 
> ...



Windows users can simply run the installer and select UPDATE.

*This is a MANUAL INSTALL for OSX users at the moment. PLEASE FOLLOW THESE DIRECTIONS VERY CAREFULLY:*



> First manually delete all of the following:
> 
> The B2 Audio Unit shell which is installed here: .../Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components/
> The B2 VST shell which is installed here: .../Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/
> ...



Note when "ordering" the update in the web store: if you have a Rewards Points balance, after you apply the coupon, check to apply your Rewards Points balance. The order total should be $0.0, and your Reward Points balance will not be effected, but there is a little minor bug/annoyance in the web store that makes this necessary at the moment. working on this.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 19, 2013)

*Another note: B2 1.1.0 and all subsequent products and updates no longer support Windows XP. We can offer special builds of these products for Win XP on a per-request basis, but they are not officially supported and we can not troubleshoot in any way as we no longer have Windows XP to test on. This is in line with most current version host applications. If you still use Windows XP for some reason, you might consider sticking with the current/previous generation of our products until you switch to Windows 7/8. *


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 20, 2013)

Seems to be working ok for me now. Good job!


----------



## inmusi (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am thinking of purchasing b2 and am a Cubase 6.5 user. I am at work and don't have time to go through the entire thread, but am just wondering if it is now stable with cubase, or if there are currently any issues?

thanks!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Feb 21, 2013)

Cubase 7.0.2, OSX 10.8.2 - have been using 3 instances in a orchestral context (huge template) for over a week now without a single problem.

It was a long wait for the 64bit VST on OSX but it was worth it


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 21, 2013)

Latest build works fine here...

Stochastic B2 Space:
Alchemy sound sent into B2 Dual Engine - Long Delays cascaded into Space

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F80226635&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 21, 2013)

I still keep getting occasional B2 Cubase crashes- not nearly the amount I used to get before the upgrade, thankfully. The crashes seem to occur when either using more than 1 instance of B2, or when I have the offline processing set to 4x oversampling......which doesn't make sense since the it is "offline" processing.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 21, 2013)

Full 1.1.0b updater for existing customers posted here now with full installer for OSX and Win:

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#b2

This is build 171. It contains one minor correction compared to 170 posted two days ago.


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Full 1.1.0b updater for existing customers posted here now with full installer for OSX and Win:
> 
> http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#b2
> 
> This is build 171. It contains one minor correction compared to 170 posted two days ago.



Cool! The last update I did was the one from a couple weeks ago I believe.


----------



## Blakus (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice work guys! Working beautifully here.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 22, 2013)

Final version of 1.1.0b is done with full installers and demo versions.

This is effectively the final release build for all we had set out to do initially and has passed thorough QA tests (which you guys helped with-thanks!). An email is going out now to all customers.

However, we have just decided this week to expand the scope of the project for this update cycle and we now wish to include two more tasks into this update cycle. So the official version number of this one today is 1.1.0b. There will be another in a few weeks called 1.1.0 that adds AAX support and preset browser enhancements, and prob a double size GUI option.

From the email I am about to send to customers:



> We'd like to give you an update of our 64-bit OSX porting efforts.
> 
> The B2 port is now done and has been available as version 1.1.0b for several weeks now to our internal beta team and any customer who follows the KVR, Gearslutz, or VI-Control forums. There are currently no known issues and we consider it to be a stable release build. It is available to try today. Demo links are found on the B2 product page. If you are an existing B2 customer, simply follow the instructions here to obtain the free update:
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 22, 2013)

New OSX Demo:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... 0b_OSX.zip

New Windows Demo:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... 0b_Win.zip

Full product info:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/b2


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Andrew - do I need to re-enter my serial on this update? If so can you re-send. I check my 'account' on line and it is not listed there under products ordered. Thanks for letting me know on this.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Rob,

On OSX you will need to re-enter your SN when updating from 1.0.0 to 1.1.0b.

If you don't know what it is, please see here: http://www.2caudio.com/support/faq#store

Let's me know if you still can't find it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 22, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Fri Feb 22 said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> On OSX you will need to re-enter your SN when updating from 1.0.0 to 1.1.0b.
> 
> ...




I am on W7


----------



## Blakus (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't have to re-enter my serial when using the "update" option on W7


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 22, 2013)

Blakus @ Fri Feb 22 said:


> I didn't have to re-enter my serial when using the "update" option on W7




OK - i'll update first thing in the morning.


----------



## Blakus (Feb 23, 2013)

Just a heads up - the update reset my Realtime Oversampling setting to 2x, where it was normally 1x. This totally crippled my template, took me ages to figure out what was going on hahah! Easy enough to fix though


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Feb 24, 2013)

Minor graphic glitch (OSX demo version, mountain Lion). Sometimes when you click the quality setting menu, the checked item does not reflect what is actually currently chosen, as shown below. Doesn't affect anything though, just a visual giltch.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the report, we will check it out. Any specific steps to recreate it?

Den mentioned something like this earlier but we were never able to see it...


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Feb 25, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> Thanks for the report, we will check it out. Any specific steps to recreate it?
> 
> Den mentioned something like this earlier but we were never able to see it...



Can't say exact steps. I thought it always had the wrong checkmark, until I went to take a screenshot. Then it had the right one a couple times. All I had to do was change the setting a few times and then eventually it was wrong. Not sure if there was a pattern, but I usually move it to low quality, then change patches. Then change patches again.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 1, 2013)

New Preset Browser with "Packages" and unlimited folders:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/b2/B2_110-Browser.png

The left column is the Folder Browser. It shows Packages and Sub-Folders.

The following can be "Packages" for example:

Factory
Dual Engine
Single Engine
Special FX
User
Creativity Expansion
Integrity Expansion
Rad B2 Expansion One
Rad B2 Expansion 573
etc.

Packages contain one level of sub-folders. Sub-folders contain preset files. Selected sub-folders show their preset file contents in the "File Browser" area on the right.

So you can add your own folders to User. And/or you can make your own packages to share with the community if you make a ton of presets. We will make preset expansions also.

Scroll-bar for both the Folder and File Browser.

Any comments?


----------



## Dan Selby (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks nice. A search function would be nice, so you could quickly and easily filter the display and try out all the "hall" presets, regardless of which package or sub folder they are in.


----------



## Dan Selby (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks nice. A search function would be nice, so you could quickly and easily filter the display and try out all the "hall" presets, regardless of which package or sub folder they are in.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 2, 2013)

Dan Selby @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> Looks nice. A search function would be nice, so you could quickly and easily filter the display and try out all the "hall" presets, regardless of which package or sub folder they are in.




Yes, we hope to add full database functionality to a future update. It's beyond the scope of this update though. We have some cool ideas in this area for the future...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 2, 2013)

...well we are now discussing adding a simple "keyword search" function for the preset browser. Would that be helpful?


----------



## Dan Selby (Mar 2, 2013)

I would think so. So you could display and quickly audition all the "Hall" or "plate" or "ambience" presets without having to move between folders? If so, yes, I that would be useful.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 2, 2013)

OK, we implemented simple KeyWord search, and it actually seems quite useful... I think you guys will like it...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, here it is:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/b2/B2_110-Browser_2.png

Keyword Search: this matched any of three keywords to the contents of the selected sub-folders. This makes searching presets very easy, and will be even more useful now that people can easily add and share their own preset folders and packages.

OK, I think browser enhancements are done for now. Now just AAX remains...


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Keyword search would be great!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 6, 2013)

A customer on GS asked the following:



> Andrew, what is Interpolation, and what's its relationship to Oversampling or Sound Quality?
> 
> Also, is there a difference between "Perfection" and "Obsession"?
> Should I always render as high as possible, or is that unneeded at 44.1



I then realized that the manual online is not the most recent one I updated back in the fall which has all this info... :oops: :roll: 

If anyone else is wondering the same thing, see the following for now:

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8792156-post385.html
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8792161-post386.html
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8792161-post387.html
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8792161-post388.html


Additionally, 



> When choosing what settings to use, perhaps it helpful for me to share what settings I use personally...
> 
> I am personally doing a solo piano album--neoclassical, minimalist, lyrical, and romantic stylistically... (a nice break from excessively technical things and a return to concentration on music, songwriting, and emotional story telling... after-all, I initially got into the technical side of things many years ago to improve my own productions, and it is nice to return to my own music sometimes...) I am mastering it myself this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 10, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/2caudio/andrew-s ... audio-b2-1


B2, Breeze, Piano, LA Scoring Strings...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 13, 2013)

Today we have another update to try. This update includes all the new preset browser enhancements discussed previously, namely:

1) Packages & Sub-Folders organization scheme
2) Unlimited Packages & Unlimited Sub-Folders
3) Scroll bars (when needed) for presets and folder browser
4) Keyword search across selected folders
5) Import Package and Import User Sub-Folder functions

All of the above is designed to make the preset browser much more powerful and to allow us, and YOU, to develop more preset expansions to share with the community. This is really cool stuff. Keyword search is very useful!

If you are an existing customer and would like to try it now, and (IMPORTANT) you have already updated to the previous 1.1.0b build 171 version, you can try this version today if desired.

To obtain it go here:

http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=101 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... cts_id=101)

Use this coupon code at checkout:

*B2_Update*

This is a manual install for OSX and Win. Instructions are in a text file in the download. It's fairly simple. You just need to replace 1 or 2 files and the "Kontrast" skin folder, and do some minor reorganizing to the presets folder to conform to the new directory structure rules.

Let us know what you think...

We are currently implementing AAX support. Once complete there will be an official update with a full installer etc. Then all of this stuff gets applied to Aether and Breeze.


----------



## rpmusic (Mar 13, 2013)

The last install that I did was '2CAudio B2 110b 183 OSX'...am I safe to try this version?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 14, 2013)

rpmusic @ Wed Mar 13 said:


> The last install that I did was '2CAudio B2 110b 183 OSX'...am I safe to try this version?



That's not possible. :? No one other than Denis and I had build 183 until yesterday. I think you had 171 installed most likely, as that was the previous release that we gave out. So yes, you should be OK.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 14, 2013)

additional notes:

1) selection logic for Packages is the same as for Sub-Folders in the "Folder Browser" column on the left. Meaning:

a) Clicking on a single Package selects the package, expands it contents, selects all Sub-Folders within the package, and DESELECTS everything else, and collapses other expanded Packages. (Same logic as clicking on Sub-Folders)

b) Shift-Clicking on a Package allows you to select multiple Packages at the same time. (Same logic as shift-clicking on Sub-Folders)

c) "All" Expands all Packages and selects all Sub-Folders. "None" collapses all packages and deselects all Sub-Folders.

2) Scroll-bars are shown only when needed. Mouse-wheel should work with the scroll-bars in most hosts.

3) Import Sub-Folder and Import Package functions have built-in checks to be sure the required directory structure is preserved and avoid confusion.

4) Keyword search matches (folder-selection AND (keyword-1 OR keyword-2 OR Keyword-3)).... So if you select 

Single Engine: S Halls
Keyword-1 "Hall"
Keyword-2 "Piano"

you will get all presets in the "S Halls" folder that contain Hall or Piano.

If you click "All" you get now search the entire preset collection including "factory presets" "user presets" and "expansions" for these keywords.

If you are looking for presets for Guitar, you might try "Guitar" "GTR" etc... Thus it is useful to have multiple keywords.

Keywords are persistent until they are cleared.


----------



## Coil (Mar 14, 2013)

i can`t believe that you are working on "1000+ new percussion single hits" and a ****** browser instead of rolling out 64 bit versions of aether and breeze.


----------



## Dan Selby (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, Andrew - looks good! :D


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 14, 2013)

well, thanks for sharing your honest thoughts. Really. It's important to know.

Some explanations:



Coil @ Thu Mar 14 said:


> i can`t believe that you are working on "1000+ new percussion single hits"



My partner Denis handles systems coding and DSP optimizations. I do alg design (functionality, mathematics, and tuning sonics/aesthetics), RnD, GUIs, presets, manuals, marketing, etc. I am not personally involved in the systems coding... So me working on some other tasks does not slow down 64-bit progress while Denis is doing his work on systems coding.

And believe it or not, synthesizing these percussion hits is related to some RnD I am doing for future enhancements to B2/Aether/Breeze...

I should prob make a personal twitter account that streams to the 2Caudio account also, so you can see what statements are from me, and what is more corporate from 2Caudio.



Coil @ Thu Mar 14 said:


> and a ****** browser instead of rolling out 64 bit versions of aether and breeze.



The Browser enhancements are needed for all products. So is AAX. The idea is to get the systems code perfect for one product, and then apply the same updates to all other products. It is more efficient for the long run to do it this way. It would take us longer to revisit this stuff in a second update later on. Browser stuff is done now, and we are already into AAX.

In developing and debugging the browser and AAX stuff it does not really matter what product we do it with... there is simply development time to do it and debug it. Once that is complete it is easy to add it to the other products. So it makes little difference what order it is done in. So we choose the most efficient way.

We want Aether and Breeze to be updated more than anyone. They are next, and the process will go much faster b/c we have already worked out of the details and bugs using B2 as the development platform b.c it had the most up to date systems code.

After all that we can finally release a new and completely unrelated product that has been delayed by all this systems stuff for a long time... So please believe us, we want it all done more than anyone... We're working on it. We just don't do anything half-"arsed"... :wink:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 14, 2013)

Dan Selby @ Thu Mar 14 said:


> Thanks, Andrew - looks good! :D



Thanks...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,

As *elxsound * on KVR pointed out (*BIG *thanks *elxsound * :!: :!: :!: ), there was an issue with build 183. It did not load the correct settings in previously saved host project files, and instead all instances of B2 would revert to the default preset. That's definitely not good!

We blame the build date, as it was 3/13/13! Hopefully the "Ides of March" is better. (If your name is Julius or Caesar, you might want to hold off just to be sure... :D )

We've fixed it. New version is build 184. Same instructions as before. 

To obtain it go here:

http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=101 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... cts_id=101)

Use this coupon code at checkout:

*B2_Update* 

(If you have already installed 183 there is no need to recopy the skin folder or do the preset organization stuff that you should have already done. Just replace the "audplg.dylib" on OSX, and "audplg32.dll" and "audplg64.dll" on Win.)

If you are still on build 171 and want to try this follow all of the instructions in the text file please.


----------



## Brian Sladek (Mar 21, 2013)

Andrew, I just wanted to say how much I am grateful this was released. It brings lots of life to each instrument. Just Amazing.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 22, 2013)

Brian Sladek @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> Andrew, I just wanted to say how much I am grateful this was released. It brings lots of life to each instrument. Just Amazing.



Big +1. B2 just seems to blend with sound sources better than any other algo reverb I have tried. I'm now using it everywhere.


----------



## OLB (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Andrew, I'm on build 168. It says that I need 171 to update to your latest.

How do I get build 171? Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 23, 2013)

Brian Sladek @ Thu Mar 21 said:


> Andrew, I just wanted to say how much I am grateful this was released. It brings lots of life to each instrument. Just Amazing.






Mihkel @ Fri Mar 22 said:


> Big +1. B2 just seems to blend with sound sources better than any other algo reverb I have tried. I'm now using it everywhere.



Thanks guys! 

I've been doing some more alg RnD while Denis finishes the 64-bit OSX stuff, and I now have the next version features pretty much mapped out. It's next-level stuff!!

B2 should really be thought of a "modular spatial synthesizer" instead of a traditional verb. It can do so much more than a traditional verb design. And it is designed to give you all the building blocks to create the sound of other legacy algorithms too (to some degree) if that if what you like. 

Many products have "a sound". I would say B2 does not really have "a" sound. It has them all... and it will continue to evolve in the fashion.

It's a little selfish in its design in that is a sort of a "reverb alg designer's playground". We/I don't take a strong position on what is or is not a good preset design choice. Instead we offer all possibilities and allow preset designers to get their hands dirty. It's "close to metal" as they say, and less abstracted and humanized than Aether. It will go more in this direction, but we will strive to provide more visual info to show people what is going on with various parameters, so that preset designers can make informed choices...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 23, 2013)

OLB @ Fri Mar 22 said:


> Hi Andrew, I'm on build 168. It says that I need 171 to update to your latest.
> 
> How do I get build 171? Thanks!



Hi,

For 171, just follow the directions here:

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_b2

..after that you might like to install 184 manually as described above.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 23, 2013)

BTW, slight revision to the schedule:

We paused on AAX work and did the Breeze port first instead. We have Breeze working now using our new SDK/code-base...

We will do Aether next, it may be ready as early as the beginning of April.

We may make these available as public betas for existing customers (like we did with B2) before AAX support is done.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 25, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/2caudio/andrewso ... ree-temp04


Dub-Step Influenced EDM meets classical in 3/4 Harmonic Minor... Just because...


B2 for verbs, granular FX, and aggressiveness...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 3, 2013)

Good discussion from GS:



> Andrew: For "Width" & "Cross" sections: Are they On or Off with the button turned Blue?
> 
> I always thought blue meant on, but I've confused myself now and the manual doesn't say. "White" is on for everything else in the GUI & Red when off.
> 
> However, these only show blue or white...




All of the buttons like this should be thought of a "special features" buttons. When they are colored/"illuminated" the special feature is engaged and the "normal" behavior is suspended.

In several cases this "special feature" is "disabled" like with EQ for example. In other cases the "special feature" has a different function. If something gets disabled, I use the color red. If it just has a different function, then I use the engine color (blue or green).

It makes sense intellectually/logically if you think about it. But maybe I should have used some different kind of GUI element to differentiate cases between things that get disabled vs things that have alternative functionality? Then again, disabled controls have additional GUI indications so this is why I thought maybe it was not needed. (Manuel C would probably yell at me. :facepalm: )


So in summary:

colored = special feature is engaged or "on".

EQ special feature "on" = disabled
Damp special feature "on" = disabled
etc.
Width Special Feature "on" = phase invert one channel
Cross special feature "on" = flip input channels to that engine (including Cascade btw in the case of the B engine)


Regarding the sliders: 

Think of "Width" as being (100%-correlation) between L and R. If Width is 0%, correlation is 100%. Therefore output is mono (assuming mono input). If Width is 100% correlation is zero (100%-100%= 0%). Therefore output is fully spatially diffuse, uncorrelated etc.

Now if Width Special Feature is engaged the phase of one channel is flipped. So correlation is negative. So If width is 0% correlation is -100%, or anti-phase (assuming mono input). If width is 100%, correlation is still zero, so flipping phase will not have any real effect. Therefore phase flip only has strong effect when width is small. Small width now = extreme width in these cases. The direction of width slider is reversed basically.

Cross slider 0% means no mixing between L and R channels. Cross slider 100% means equal mixing between channels 50/50. (how this actually occurs is more complicated, but that is a subtle point). If you want the Left input to be 25% in the right output you would keep Cross Special Feature off, and set Cross to 25%. If you wanted the Left input to be 75% in the Right side (i.e. a special use) you would turn on the Cross special feature button, and then you set the Cross slider to 25%. Get it?

Also when the reverb functions are completely disabled for the given engine using the Time special feature button on the right of the Time label, note that Cross is still available and so is the Width Special Feature button (phase invert). In this context it functions exactly like a Mid-Side stereo tool, like Waves S1, or Cubase Spatial Expander, etc. Cross will collapse image to center, giving Mid. If phase invert is one, it will "collapse to antiphase" giving Side. This can be a nice little trick. You can use one engine to do ONLY this for either A or B engine. A would apply the MS processing to input. B would apply it to output in this configuration. (Cascade and Balance should be 100% for this). By processing input you could apply B2 more or only to the mid or side of the input. By processing output you could force the wet signal to be very narrow or extremely wide for special effects. Get it?

B2's modular design is VERY, VERY powerful. As you explore it more you will be amazed at the diversity of what is possible...

BTW, we should talk about the dynamics section some time. (and well, actually I should write the docs for that... hm...)

(note: don't be afraid to use medium width settings: this does not really mean your verb will be excessively narrow or lack spatiousness. Medium width can in some cases increase the sense of depth.) 

(Also note there are NO "magic settings" for any parameter. The entire range of settings can be useful in different contexts, and that is the beauty of having an algo verb. If some controll was really ALWAYS best at value 53.71454 or whatever magic number you like, then we would hard-code it into the alg and not offer a GUI element for it thereby making my OCD-guided task of making our GUIs look like math-based sci-fi art, a little easier. ) :D


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 4, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Sat Mar 23 said:


> We have Breeze working now using our new SDK/code-base...
> 
> We will do Aether next, it may be ready as early as the beginning of April.
> 
> We may make these available as public betas for existing customers (like we did with B2) before AAX support is done.



Please release a Breeze beta as soon as one is ready, I bought it long ago but it has been woefully underused due to lack of 64 bit support.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 5, 2013)

Breeze beta is about ready actually. It is working here. I just converted all the skins. (surprising how much effort is involved to make what seems to be little changes...) We are taking a day or two to try to find any remaining issues ourselves on OSX, then we will give it to beta testers and any existing customers who would like to try it.

B2 is now loading under AAX 64-bit on Win also. So AAX work is well underway too.

Aether is next. o=< 

Then: o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 5, 2013)

Great news, I'd definitely be interested in testing out the beta when it's ready.


----------



## Den (Apr 5, 2013)

Her you can find the my latest true stereo presets for B2.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30762


----------



## Coil (May 2, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Fri 05 Apr said:


> Breeze beta is about ready actually. It is working here. I just converted all the skins. (surprising how much effort is involved to make what seems to be little changes...) We are taking a day or two to try to find any remaining issues ourselves on OSX, then we will give it to beta testers and any existing customers who would like to try it.
> 
> B2 is now loading under AAX 64-bit on Win also. So AAX work is well underway too.
> 
> ...



Hi, Andrew

are there any News ?


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 9, 2013)

Coil @ Thu May 02 said:


> Hi, Andrew
> 
> are there any News ?



Breeze has been available for a few weeks now. Working away still on Aether. We had to reorganize some things in code to bring it up to snuff with our latest standards and practices... But we are counting in days at this point I believe.

My partner Denis handles the systems coding tasks like this, so my estimates are only as good as the info I receive from him. His latest estimate is 2 more days until we have a working build.

Meanwhile I have been adding some cool new features to B2...


----------



## windshore (May 9, 2013)

excellent! great to know Andrew. Love the updates.


----------



## thebob (May 9, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Thu May 09 said:


> Meanwhile I have been adding some cool new features to B2...



owwwww, you mean more like cool handy features (such as new browser, etc..), or more like hot features (such as new types of non-linear dynamical modulation parameters which would make B2 even more >8o ).

Actually b2 is a fabulous distorsion tool, finally I can play guitar on the computer with pleasure and with a refreshed sound thanks to it ! _-) 

wonderful plug-in, keep it your way !


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 10, 2013)

thebob @ Thu May 09 said:


> owwwww, you mean more like cool handy features (such as new browser, etc..), or more like hot features (such as new types of non-linear dynamical modulation parameters which would make B2 even more >8o ).
> 
> Actually b2 is a fabulous distorsion tool, finally I can play guitar on the computer with pleasure and with a refreshed sound thanks to it ! _-)
> 
> wonderful plug-in, keep it your way !




Audio features. There are some things that I wanted to make it into 1.0 that never did. And there are some new things. Actually I have the 2.0 version pretty well designed already! But for now just a few additions like extra options to menus. 

Distortion/Attitude options are a good example yes. I have some more developed, yes. At one point we wanted to make a stand alone distortion product. I suppose we still do. We had some rather ambitious ideas about it a few years ago, but several of the 2012 distortion products cover some of the ground we had in mind. Maybe we will get to it still. Have to evaluate and see how we can extend what is already available. Glad you think the Attitude functions are cool. I think they are pretty great too. _-) _-) 

You can in fact turn off the verb functionality completely and use only Attitude, EQ, Filters, Dynamics, and Mid-Side stereo width stuff (using Cross and the Width button). A whole family of presets can be made this way. We cover only a small handful of possiblities in the preset expansions.

Also Dynamics are quite good. I would argue the gate is as good as the leading stand-alone gate products (though perhaps with not as many bells and whistles as the really complex ones.). Sound quality of the Gate is impeccable.

Guess I really need to document the dynamics stuff still! :oops:


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 10, 2013)

BTW, don't know if you guys are into ambient music or not, but that is what originally got me into this whole field 20 years ago or more... 

As I was making a B2 preset expansion I got sidetracked yesterday and composed/produced an ambient track using B2 that reminds me of all the great stuff I used to get great inspiration from. Maybe you like it:

https://soundcloud.com/andrew_souter/wa ... precedence


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 10, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Thu May 09 said:


> Breeze has been available for a few weeks now.



Where?

EDIT: found it. Down a few posts.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30932


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 10, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Fri May 10 said:


> BTW, don't know if you guys are into ambient music or not, but that is what originally got me into this whole field 20 years ago or more...
> 
> As I was making a B2 preset expansion I got sidetracked yesterday and composed/produced an ambient track using B2 that reminds me of all the great stuff I used to get great inspiration from. Maybe you like it:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/andrew_souter/wa ... precedence



I like your music Andrew. I also really like the demo music you have on the site for Aether and B2.

I can see why you like the NI New York Grande. It's bright character works well with lots of reverb, gives a really shiny sound.


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 11, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Fri May 10 said:


> I like your music Andrew. I also really like the demo music you have on the site for Aether and B2.



Thanks man! Means a lot!




Echoes in the Attic @ Fri May 10 said:


> I can see why you like the NI New York Grande. It's bright character works well with lots of reverb, gives a really shiny sound.



Ya, it's very playable also. There are several notes/samples that have problems in it, but I correctly them all individually... OCD, yes I guess. Once doing that it has a very nice tone. I could not seem to match it in others that I tried.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 11, 2013)

Andrew,

I got the Breeze update but I still faced a crash couple of times. audplug still crashed in high memory situations.

However, everything is stable since a week but I have not been doing RAM intensive projects as of now.

I will know more soon but I was surprised to see Breeze crash Cubase even after the update because it seems that this problem was fixed.

I will be doing some RAM intensive stuff next week. Will keep you posted.


Tanuj.


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 11, 2013)

I am having some crashes since updating to Cubase 7.03, on OSX.6.8 32bit at the moment. These do not seem to be related to us though. They seem to be general Cubase crashes.

If you find any crash that you think is related to us, please send up the crash log if possible so we can investigate. AFAIK we have fixed any/all memory related issues in B2 and Breeze. (and these minor issues in Breeze were actually never reported by anyone even before we fixed them--we only had previous reports regarding B2.) Anyway, we are more than happy to look into it if you can point us in the right direction. It's always possible to discover something new, and if we do, we are more than happy to fix it immediately.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 19, 2013)

Although B2 works great in Cubase x64 for me, how come it won't show up in WaveLab 8?


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 20, 2013)

rayinstirling @ Sun May 19 said:


> Although B2 works great in Cubase x64 for me, how come it won't show up in WaveLab 8?




Don't know. :roll: 

This is the first we heard of this. Anyone else see this?

Thanks for the report. We'll look into it.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 20, 2013)

Andrew,

Breeze used to crash all the time before the update for me. It usually happens when I switch between big projects.

I have not encountered this problem for a while so it looks like whatever you guys did, solved it! 

Breeze was the only plug in that would crash my system and I have had two different systems since I bought it.

But, I am very happy that its working because I use it all the time in everything. Breeze has made me forget Aether for some reason. I havnt used it in months!

I will probably give B2 a look soon but I am very happy with my reverbs at the moment, just need to make them sound better - lots to learn!


Good luck!

Tanuj.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 21, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Mon May 20 said:


> rayinstirling @ Sun May 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Although B2 works great in Cubase x64 for me, how come it won't show up in WaveLab 8?
> ...



To add,
I used B2 in WaveLab 7 with no problems at all but having just updated my version to 8, B2 just doesn't show in the vst list even though both Aether and Breeze do. They are all in the same vst folder. In fact every vst I have used in Wavelab 7 are available except B2
Thanks for looking into it. I did post this enquiry on your site so I'm not here to "bash" devs. I've got better things to do unlike many here in vi-c


----------



## Enyak (May 21, 2013)

I am so confused on B2 updates. I gave up on updating when the last (?) one required to manually place files in different folders. Then later there was a delta patch that required that previous update, I think.

But I actually really need an update, because my B2 has been crashing whenver I use the cursor GUI buttons to browse programs.

So, is the manual update still the most recent one? Is there a nice all-in-one-installer yet for the most current one?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 21, 2013)

Enyak @ Tue May 21 said:


> I am so confused on B2 updates. I gave up on updating when the last (?) one required to manually place files in different folders. Then later there was a delta patch that required that previous update, I think.
> 
> But I actually really need an update, because my B2 has been crashing whenver I use the cursor GUI buttons to browse programs.
> 
> So, is the manual update still the most recent one? Is there a nice all-in-one-installer yet for the most current one?



I think the official updates are coming at the same time for B2, Breeze and Aether, but B2 and Breeze and downloadable betas. I'm literally checking every day for Aether since months.

I think once all three are updated to 64bit, then the official word goes out. Am I right?


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 22, 2013)

rayinstirling @ Tue May 21 said:


> To add,
> I used B2 in WaveLab 7 with no problems at all but having just updated my version to 8, B2 just doesn't show in the vst list even though both Aether and Breeze do. They are all in the same vst folder. In fact every vst I have used in Wavelab 7 are available except B2
> Thanks for looking into it. I did post this enquiry on your site so I'm not here to "bash" devs. I've got better things to do unlike many here in vi-c




OK, we'll check it out.

We don't mind if people post questions/issues. We do our best to check anything that is reported. Only note is that the fastest response comes by sending us email which we check several times every day. Response time in various forums is not as predictable.


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 22, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Wed May 22 said:


> rayinstirling @ Tue May 21 said:
> 
> 
> > To add,
> ...




The version that went out with to all customer is build 171. That is here:

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_b2

After that there was an optional intermediate update that added the new browser stuff. 

There will be another once Aether and AAX are done. Yes. 

Aether is working internally now. Just working out the final remaining issues, and it should be ready to give you guys.


----------



## Consona (May 22, 2013)

So I put "B2_Update" into Coupon Code field then click _redeem_ but the price remains unchanged. Am I doing something wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 24, 2013)

Consona @ Thu May 23 said:


> So I put "B2_Update" into Coupon Code field then click _redeem_ but the price remains unchanged. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thank you.




My Guess is that you are trying to apply the coupon to the normal retail order page listing. You want to use this page for the update:

http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=99 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... ucts_id=99)


----------

